# Where is the Best Clinics in Korea for our ''Revision Asian Eyelid Surgery''?



## Vinna

Hi Girls!

I will go to Korea for my revision for my eyelid this summer. I don't know nothing about this country and also not speaking the language. It's very hard...

Can someone here suggest which is the best Plastic Surgery Clinics in Korea to do the revision for eyelid?

Thank you!


----------



## Vinna

Lately, I read a lot of post!

Some suggesting,

-Dr. Kang from Iou Clinic

-Dr. Cho from Bio (Bando Eye Clinic) - Some have bad/good results


----------



## Vinna

Did someone ever heard about NEO Plastic Surgery?


----------



## Vinna

Here the link about NEO Plastic Surgery: http://kmhglobal.com/h/find_my_clinic/Profile/cosmetic_surgery/neo/661


----------



## Vinna

Regen: http://www.placidway.com/profile/1717/Regen-Beauty-Medical-Group


----------



## Vinna

Dr. Kwon from Teuim: http://teuimps.co.kr/english/main/main.html

Thanks Snowcup! =)


----------



## Vinna

Vera33 said:


> You should search about TL and Bando eye....
> I heard those 2 are very well-known to locals these days....


Thanks Vera33! I will check them out! Can you put information about TL? I can't find it.


----------



## Vinna

Hi girls, I want to share some information! I don't have a good feeling about Dr. Kwon (TEUIM)... I received an reply about him but is was not him to responded my email. I email many PS in Korea and is was only the one who already talking about the cost and also is was so different what he is suggesting. His pictures on the website where good but for the revision is was not a lot of difference with the before picture. I don't think I would choose him for my revision... Just consult him but I think I'm pretty sure it will be a no for me!


----------



## Vinna

Vera33 said:


> Revision eye surgery, recommend BIO.
> 
> These days TL is very well konw for the locals...
> 
> www.tlps.co.kr
> www.tlpschina.com
> 
> I dont think TL have an english website but their results seem to be good when I saw their picturs.
> They seems to be good at face contouring, lifting and breast...I can't see eye surgery part...
> 
> Just go with BIO.



Thanks Vera33! You are so kind.


----------



## Vinna

There anyone know or heard about Dr. John Lee?

http://www.drjohnleesurgery.com/


----------



## Vinna

Hi girls! In 2 weeks, I will travel to Philadelphia to just have an consultation with Dr. John Lee. I'm so scare because he has the same name from my previous PS in Beverly Hills but he is not advertising in shows like him. Dr. John Lee is specializing in eyelid and Oculoplastic Surgeon. We will see! If not, I will definitely go to Korea this summer because I want my life back!


----------



## Vinna

Hi Girls! I have to put the post in here also! A girl who had her revision with Dr. Cho from BIO!!! So scary... http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...clinics-in-korea-474424-192.html#post22200099


----------



## Vinna

Hi Girls! I want to share a post from Logicalillusion! If you girls considered Asian eyelid surgery you should go with Dr. Edwin Choi in San Gabriel, CA. He seem good and the result is very natural!!! This girl is very lucky! Also I will ask her if he do revision and let you know!

http://forums.soompi.com/discussion/...ry-thread/p515


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi

Can somebody give me dr cho email address? Could not find anything in google...

Thanks


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somebody give me dr cho email address? Could not find anything in google...
> 
> Thanks



Hi Deepeyes! I chat with a PS on the website and I have to send pictures of my eyes and he give me this email: 2641120884@qq.com or try with this one: bandaoeye@126.com 

It's better if you chat! When you are on the website, they pop a message if you want to chat.

Hope it help!


----------



## Deepeyes

Hi Vinna,

Thanks for this. I have been looking around his contacts for the last 2 weeks but just couldn't find anywhere. Appreciated


----------



## Deepeyes

I am not exactly sure if I should go for revisional eye surgery. My creases are at a nice height. About 2-2.5 mm when my eyes are open. The incision height is 6-6.5mm. however, my folds are very deep which I am not uncomfortable with. If with make up, it looks ok and very nice. But without makeup, I think I look very harsh... 

Does anybody know if I can undo the depth without altering the height of creases? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Deepeyes

Sorry, what I meant was can I just reduce the appearance of the depth so that it looks more natural fold without lowering/increasing the height of creases?

P.S.: Sorry for multiple posts as I am trying to hit the 10 messages' quota before I can send private messages.


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry, what I meant was can I just reduce the appearance of the depth so that it looks more natural fold without lowering/increasing the height of creases?
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for multiple posts as I am trying to hit the 10 messages' quota before I can send private messages.


Hi deepeyes,

I had 2 double eyelid surgeries previously and my right eye is lower than left eye.
I went to few clinics in seoul 2-3 weeks ago and they said my left eye higher and deeper because my previous doctor took too much fat from my left eye.
I'm not sure whether we have similar case or not but I think its best to ask your doctor how to get your expectation result. Maybe you could put more fat to reduce the deeper size of ur eyes :?

However, would you mind if I ask which clinic did you have your eyelid surgery?
Was it first time or revision surgery?
How much it cost?
I was told to have ptosis, fat graft and double eyelid revision for 4.9M won by IOu clinic.
I'm still thinking every single night which clinic to choose.
I love cindy/cinderella clinic website but none of people in this forum mentioned about this clinic.
most of people in this forum recommended Dr Kang from IOU.
I hope someone can help me to decide before I'm going to Korea this June.
I've done double eyelid  surgery twice and hope this will be my last one.


----------



## Deepeyes

Chl03 said:


> Hi deepeyes,
> 
> I had 2 double eyelid surgeries previously and my right eye is lower than left eye.
> I went to few clinics in seoul 2-3 weeks ago and they said my left eye higher and deeper because my previous doctor took too much fat from my left eye.
> I'm not sure whether we have similar case or not but I think its best to ask your doctor how to get your expectation result. Maybe you could put more fat to reduce the deeper size of ur eyes :?
> 
> However, would you mind if I ask which clinic did you have your eyelid surgery?
> Was it first time or revision surgery?
> How much it cost?
> I was told to have ptosis, fat graft and double eyelid revision for 4.9M won by IOu clinic.
> I'm still thinking every single night which clinic to choose.
> I love cindy/cinderella clinic website but none of people in this forum mentioned about this clinic.
> most of people in this forum recommended Dr Kang from IOU.
> I hope someone can help me to decide before I'm going to Korea this June.
> I've done double eyelid  surgery twice and hope this will be my last one.


 
Hi, 

Mine is first time surgery but for left eye because i didn't listen to my Dr by injecting fat grats and it i has complications so I have to do it twice on left eye. I paid less than 4 millions won.

If you had already done 2 surgeries prior to contemplating another revision. It might be good to decide on a very good revision doctor instead of going with the website. On website, you won't know if it's 100% reliable plus it is done by which doctor. I cannot comment on Cinderella but not many people talked about them. 

Eyelid revision can be complicated and it requires good skills by doctor. Since you have already consulted a few doctors, you should ask yourself "which doctor you are most comfortable with"? Otherwise you might want to make more consultations. 
So far these are the clinics I heard with good revisions but I don't know how true they are. 

IOU (Dr Kang)
BIO (Dr Cho)
Teium (Dr Kwon)
Banobagi (Dr Joung)
Regen (Dr Kim)
Eyemagic (Dr Lee)
Eve (Dr Chung)
Lee Hee Moon
Misoline
Wannabe
Semi
Cheongsam

I did a lot of mistakes during my 1st surgery by not doing enough research and not listening to my doctor. Not even sure if I will have any luck with my contemplating revision surgery but just hope everything will go well.


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine is first time surgery but for left eye because i didn't listen to my Dr by injecting fat grats and it i has complications so I have to do it twice on left eye. I paid less than 4 millions won.
> 
> If you had already done 2 surgeries prior to contemplating another revision. It might be good to decide on a very good revision doctor instead of going with the website. On website, you won't know if it's 100% reliable plus it is done by which doctor. I cannot comment on Cinderella but not many people talked about them.
> 
> Eyelid revision can be complicated and it requires good skills by doctor. Since you have already consulted a few doctors, you should ask yourself "which doctor you are most comfortable with"? Otherwise you might want to make more consultations.
> So far these are the clinics I heard with good revisions but I don't know how true they are.
> 
> IOU (Dr Kang)
> BIO (Dr Cho)
> Teium (Dr Kwon)
> Banobagi (Dr Joung)
> Regen (Dr Kim)
> Eyemagic (Dr Lee)
> Eve (Dr Chung)
> Lee Hee Moon
> Misoline
> Wannabe
> Semi
> Cheongsam
> 
> I did a lot of mistakes during my 1st surgery by not doing enough research and not listening to my doctor. Not even sure if I will have any luck with my contemplating revision surgery but just hope everything will go well.


Hi deepeyes,
Thanks a lot for those information.
I heard the 1st 5 of ur list are good one, but havent been to all of them yet.
After all your review, which one you decide to go if you wanna do revision again?
Thanks


----------



## Deepeyes

Chl03 said:


> Hi deepeyes,
> Thanks a lot for those information.
> I heard the 1st 5 of ur list are good one, but havent been to all of them yet.
> After all your review, which one you decide to go if you wanna do revision again?
> Thanks



I have not gone to Korea for reviews yet.  
Based on forum alone, I guess I like Dr Kang..


----------



## Chl03

Deepeyes said:


> I have not gone to Korea for reviews yet.
> Based on forum alone, I guess I like Dr Kang..


Okay...I think I'm going there also.
Will try to email them to get discount


----------



## Vinna

Hey Girls! I want to share a email from JW Plastic Surgery, they seems kind and great. I will consult them also. 

Here the email: Oh.. I am very sorry for your e-mail and we have a lot of experiences for revision too.

I really want to introduce and recommend our best doctor for your eye surgery revision.

please e-mail us and visit us in July or Auguest with your picture and we would like to help your visiting.

I have visited my sister who lives in (I delete my city) and I know how far it is from Seoul Korea.

I hope you will see the best doctor for eye surgery revision in JW and you will get your beauty again.

price will be roughly 3,000 ~ 4,000 usd.

see you and take care!




Sincerely


----------



## Vinna

Pitangui seems great also!

Here the email:

Dear,

Thank you very much for your inquiry at Pitangui Medical & Beauty. We are the oldest beauty center comprised of plastic surgery, dentistry, dermatology and SPA with 25 years of experiences in Gangnam Gu, Seoul, South Korea. All of our surgeons are board certified and have specialist degrees. We also have an anesthesiologist to ensure high patient safety program. We provide all kinds of plastic surgical, dental, dermatological and SPA procedures.

We have foreign patients coming from more than 30 countries in the world not only from Asia but also from Americas, Europe and Africa. We provide language translation services in English, Portuguese, Chinese and Japanese.

For foreign patients, our medical director Dr. Jae Sung Yoo will perform your surgeries in order to ensure highly satisfying surgical results. Dr. Yoo has plentiful clinical and surgical experiences for nearly 30 years in plastic surgery field. He is a board certified surgeon both in Brazil and Korea. As he obtained his specialist degree in Brazil as well, he has a lot of experiences performing surgeries for Caucasian patients as well.

Revisional double eyelid surgery can be performed after 6 months from the prior surgery time. Therefore, we recommend you to revise your double eyelids from August onwards. We observed that the crease is very prominent and height is very thick. However, we also see that there are still swelling and bruises. It will get slightly better by the time in August but you may need revision to make your double eyelids to make them look more natural. Stitches inside of your eyes will be removed and attached skin and tissues will be separated again to make new creases. The stitches will be removed after 5 days. For any kinds of plastic surgery, major swelling will go down in one month time and in order to see the complete result, it takes about 3 months to 6 months. The revisional double eyelids surgery approximately costs 3,000,000 KRW (2,800 USD) to 4,000,000 KRW (3,800 USD).

The surgery price is a package price that includes anesthesia, surgery, post-surgery treatments and medications. There is no extra charges.

If you wish to chat with us live, please add us on your skype (Pitangui Medical Beauty).

Pitangui Medical & Beauty offers free airport pick-up service based on first come and first serve basis. Please let us know in advance for reservation.

Pitangui Medical & Beauty also provides hotel reservation system and sightseeing tour to its foreign patients for their convenience. Please let us know in advance for reservation.

We thank you again for your inquiry and look forward to hearing your feedback.

Sincerely,



Nicole


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> Pitangui seems great also!
> 
> Here the email:
> 
> Dear,
> 
> Thank you very much for your inquiry at Pitangui Medical & Beauty. We are the oldest beauty center comprised of plastic surgery, dentistry, dermatology and SPA with 25 years of experiences in Gangnam Gu, Seoul, South Korea. All of our surgeons are board certified and have specialist degrees. We also have an anesthesiologist to ensure high patient safety program. We provide all kinds of plastic surgical, dental, dermatological and SPA procedures.
> 
> We have foreign patients coming from more than 30 countries in the world not only from Asia but also from Americas, Europe and Africa. We provide language translation services in English, Portuguese, Chinese and Japanese.
> 
> For foreign patients, our medical director Dr. Jae Sung Yoo will perform your surgeries in order to ensure highly satisfying surgical results. Dr. Yoo has plentiful clinical and surgical experiences for nearly 30 years in plastic surgery field. He is a board certified surgeon both in Brazil and Korea. As he obtained his specialist degree in Brazil as well, he has a lot of experiences performing surgeries for Caucasian patients as well.
> 
> Revisional double eyelid surgery can be performed after 6 months from the prior surgery time. Therefore, we recommend you to revise your double eyelids from August onwards. We observed that the crease is very prominent and height is very thick. However, we also see that there are still swelling and bruises. It will get slightly better by the time in August but you may need revision to make your double eyelids to make them look more natural. Stitches inside of your eyes will be removed and attached skin and tissues will be separated again to make new creases. The stitches will be removed after 5 days. For any kinds of plastic surgery, major swelling will go down in one month time and in order to see the complete result, it takes about 3 months to 6 months. The revisional double eyelids surgery approximately costs 3,000,000 KRW (2,800 USD) to 4,000,000 KRW (3,800 USD).
> 
> The surgery price is a package price that includes anesthesia, surgery, post-surgery treatments and medications. There is no extra charges.
> 
> If you wish to chat with us live, please add us on your skype (Pitangui Medical Beauty).
> 
> Pitangui Medical & Beauty offers free airport pick-up service based on first come and first serve basis. Please let us know in advance for reservation.
> 
> Pitangui Medical & Beauty also provides hotel reservation system and sightseeing tour to its foreign patients for their convenience. Please let us know in advance for reservation.
> 
> We thank you again for your inquiry and look forward to hearing your feedback.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole



Hi Vinna,

Thanks for the updates! 
Superb! I have never had good impression of wonton, BK and JW...hee so I will skip.

As for this Pitangui, could you let me know their email? I want to check my crease height problem. My crease is very nice height at 6.5mm. I cannot do a lower crease surgery in order to remove existing deep folds issue. I want to see their propose solution.

Tks in advance.


----------



## Deepeyes

Sorry I mean wonjin,


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry I mean wonjin,



Hi Deepeyes! Hope you are doing great. Sorry, I don't know about Wonjin...  

Have a wonderful weekend! I will PM you.


----------



## Vinna

I have to share a review by FashionPlastic! She share a blog about a girl who have her nose & fat graft but most importantly how she was prepared before going to Korea and for her surgery!!! She went through "docdoc.com" website!

- http://bongqiuqiu.blogspot.ca/2013/04/seoul-far-so-good-nose-job-fat-grafting.html#.UX0xTqJJPko

-https://www.docdoc.com/en/search

I will ask for Asian eyelid revision on docdoc.com! Hopefully I will found the best PS for revision!!!


----------



## Vinna

Here the recommendation from Docdoc.com. We have to consult carefully because some patients have bad surgery with clinics their mention on the list... So hard!


----------



## Vinna

1- Regen
2- Wongin 
3- Grand 
4- ID
5- BK
6- Dream
7- TL
8- Hershe
9- Dr. Hong
10- Pure Art


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Sorry I mean wonjin,



Hi Deepeyes! 

Here Wonjin: http://www.parkwonjin.co.kr


----------



## Vinna

Email of Wonjin: pwj@parkwonjin.co.kr


----------



## TwiNnie

In my opinion :

-IOU
-BIO
-Teuim


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> Hi Deepeyes!
> 
> Here Wonjin: http://www.parkwonjin.co.kr



Thanks Vinna.  
Sorry I meant I m not interested in Wonjin, BK and JW.


----------



## Vinna

TwiNnie said:


> In my opinion :
> 
> -IOU
> -BIO
> -Teuim



So sweet of you TwiNnie! 

For Teuim, I don't see a difference between the before/after picture for revision and BIO many complaints from China foreigners because Dr. Cho do revision over there also. 

So hard!!!


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Thanks Vinna.
> Sorry I meant I m not interested in Wonjin, BK and JW.



Hi Deepeyes! Which PS you will consult?


----------



## Deepeyes

Vinna said:


> Hi Deepeyes! Which PS you will consult?



1. IOU dr Kang
2. BIO Dr Cho
3. Teium Dr Kwon
4. Eye magic Dr Lee

I am visiting only those who had good experience with eyelid revisions, for the rest, I believe they are good with primary revisions.


----------



## Deepeyes

I mean primary surgery


----------



## Deepeyes

Btw Vinna,

When did you do your primary surgery? Was it recently as we'll?


----------



## Vinna

Deepeyes said:


> Btw Vinna,
> 
> When did you do your primary surgery? Was it recently as we'll?



I PM you!


----------



## eye

Vinna said:


> 1- Regen
> 2- Wongin
> 3- Grand
> 4- ID
> 5- BK
> 6- Dream
> 7- TL
> 8- Hershe
> 9- Dr. Hong
> 10- Pure Art


Could you share the contact information of Dr. Kim at Regen? 
Anyone heard of Cinderella or Designer clinic?


----------



## TwiNnie

I had my eye surgery at IOU and I'm very happy, although it will take some more time to see the final result.


----------



## celyen

Glad to read that you had your surgery. 
Did you need a translator at IOU?


----------



## TwiNnie

I had a translator, and it was much better, because it was not easy to communicate at 100% in english, and I would not feel safe to talk with a person who did not understand me completely.


----------



## weick

TwiNnie said:


> I had my eye surgery at IOU and I'm very happy, although it will take some more time to see the final result.



Hi Twinnie. I scheduled my revision at IOU in July. Since you've already been in the operating room I was wondering if you could share your impressions of the facilities there. Was it clean and up to date? I have only been to the outside area and the consultation room. 
I was also wondering about whether there was a separate anesthesiologist who gave you the anesthesia. I'm a bit nervous about the anesthesia and the effect it would have on me since I've never experienced before.


----------



## TwiNnie

Hi.
I answered in the other thread!


----------



## goldfishintown

weick said:


> Hi Twinnie. I scheduled my revision at IOU in July. Since you've already been in the operating room I was wondering if you could share your impressions of the facilities there. Was it clean and up to date? I have only been to the outside area and the consultation room.
> I was also wondering about whether there was a separate anesthesiologist who gave you the anesthesia. I'm a bit nervous about the anesthesia and the effect it would have on me since I've never experienced before.


 

HI, Weick. i will be in seoul from 10th july to 20th july. Me and another forum girl will be having consultation with Dr kwon from teuim. If you wan, u can join us. And when is your consulation date with IOU? i would like to go there for second opnion. care to pair up? PM me or whatapp or kakao me at +65 86110030. 24f. singaporean.


----------



## weick

Hi~ i'm new to posting and sorry I don't know how to PM. I am going towards end of July (26th onwards) so I'm not sure if our dates will work. I will let you know if my schedule changes and pls also let me know if yours does too.


----------



## goldfishintown

Hi.. I will be in seoul from 10th to 21th july... it is sad that we cant meet.. nvm.. all the best you..


----------



## weick

Thank you! And to you too!


----------



## Yogi BB

Hi TwiNnie!  Glad to hear you are pleased with your results.  I emailed Dr. Kang several times but still have not heard back.  Can you please give me his email address?  Also, did you have to hire an interpreter, or does IOU have an interpreter?  Can you also tell me what procedures you had on your eyes.  Thank you for sharing TwiNnie!


----------



## TwiNnie

Yogi BB said:


> Hi TwiNnie!  Glad to hear you are pleased with your results.  I emailed Dr. Kang several times but still have not heard back.  Can you please give me his email address?  Also, did you have to hire an interpreter, or does IOU have an interpreter?  Can you also tell me what procedures you had on your eyes.  Thank you for sharing TwiNnie!



His email is kcu36.5@hanmail.net. I hired Nicole.
When I went there, there was no interpreter, but I've heard that now they have one.
I did ptosis correction+ eyelid lowering+ upper and lower fat graft.

Bye!


----------



## Yogi BB

TwiNnie said:


> His email is kcu36.5@hanmail.net. I hired Nicole.
> When I went there, there was no interpreter, but I've heard that now they have one.
> I did ptosis correction+ eyelid lowering+ upper and lower fat graft.
> 
> Bye!


Thank you for the quick reply TwiNnie!  Can I ask how much Nicole charges for.  I've heard that ptosis correction can often make the individual look "surprised".  Are your results more natural-looking?  Thanks again!


----------



## TwiNnie

Yogi BB said:


> Thank you for the quick reply TwiNnie!  Can I ask how much Nicole charges for.  I've heard that ptosis correction can often make the individual look "surprised".  Are your results more natural-looking?  Thanks again!



Nicole charges $150.
My eyes eyes have a natural look, much more than before, in the photos it seemed that I kept my eyes closed! Sure, at the beginning it seemed to have them wide open, but now I'm used to seeing them, and I realize that they are absolutely normal!


----------



## Yogi BB

TwiNnie said:


> Nicole charges $150.
> My eyes eyes have a natural look, much more than before, in the photos it seemed that I kept my eyes closed! Sure, at the beginning it seemed to have them wide open, but now I'm used to seeing them, and I realize that they are absolutely normal!


Thanks again TwiNnie! Sorry to bombard you with so many questions.  Does Nicole work for IOU?  If not, can I please have her contact info?

Also, in looking at before & after photos from IOU, it seems that Dr. Kang is very conservative surgeon.  In your opinion, do you think this is true.  I'm just wondering if Dr. Kang would do what I requested if I wanted more dramatic results.

Thanks again TwiNnie!  Hugs!


----------



## TwiNnie

Yogi BB said:


> Thanks again TwiNnie! Sorry to bombard you with so many questions.  Does Nicole work for IOU?  If not, can I please have her contact info?
> 
> Also, in looking at before & after photos from IOU, it seems that Dr. Kang is very conservative surgeon.  In your opinion, do you think this is true.  I'm just wondering if Dr. Kang would do what I requested if I wanted more dramatic results.
> 
> Thanks again TwiNnie!  Hugs!



Her email is free19850707@hotmail.com, she doesn't work for IOU.
The results are very impressive, my eyes are completely different from before, I don't recognize them! I don't know if it's the same for other types of surgery, but for me it's so!


----------



## Yogi BB

TwiNnie said:


> Her email is free19850707@hotmail.com, she doesn't work for IOU.
> The results are very impressive, my eyes are completely different from before, I don't recognize them! I don't know if it's the same for other types of surgery, but for me it's so!


That is so wonderful TwiNnie.  So happy to hear that you are satisfied with your results.
I received a reply from Dr. Kang today.  So excited to have my consultation with him.  Thank you again for Nicole's contact info.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Chloe1314

Hey girls, I am a new member here. . 

As my eyes are small ( Asian eyes) and I want to get double eyelid surgery.

I have book appointment for consultant with Wonjin this Oct coming. But im still not too sure about it.  Is anyone have experience with this clinic before?? Please advice 

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I'm visiting Wonjin as well. It makes me worried because they gave me EXTREMELY different quotes the two times I contacted them; one lady told me a nose job would cost $3500-4000; the other attempted to quote me $4500-5500! I will go in person and see what they say.


----------



## Chloe1314

Thanks Ladybugz. 

I  have been contact Wonjin many time through email and over the phone, discussed with same person. 

They  provide me different quote after I sent my photo without make up. 

So I think you were right,  we should see them in person.

When you are going?  I have consultant with them in Oct.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Chloe1314 said:


> Thanks Ladybugz.
> 
> I  have been contact Wonjin many time through email and over the phone, discussed with same person.
> 
> They  provide me different quote after I sent my photo without make up.
> 
> So I think you were right,  we should see them in person.
> 
> When you are going?  I have consultant with them in Oct.


Hi Chloe,

I am going September 26-Oct 4. When will you be there?


----------



## michelleee

Hello everyone, I am a new member and I am planning a trip to korea year end. currently considering teuim and jewelry for a double eyelid revision. anyone heard any reviews of those two clinics?


----------



## Chloe1314

serene23 said:


> my friend had double eyelid surgery with Wonjin, I don't know her doctor's name, it was non incision double eyelid surgery and it looks good! good luck
> 
> hey~ the most important thing is which doctor will do your surgery, please check before you decide hospital



Thanks Serene,   

I don't know the doctor name.  But the girl who replied my email said that they will introduce me the expert doctor. Fingers cross


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> I am going September 26-Oct 4. When will you be there?




Hi Ladybugz,

Awwww really?  I'm going there 6 Oct-21oct..


----------



## Yogi BB

weick said:


> Hi Twinnie. I scheduled my revision at IOU in July. Since you've already been in the operating room I was wondering if you could share your impressions of the facilities there. Was it clean and up to date? I have only been to the outside area and the consultation room.
> I was also wondering about whether there was a separate anesthesiologist who gave you the anesthesia. I'm a bit nervous about the anesthesia and the effect it would have on me since I've never experienced before.


Hi weick!  I was wondering if you ended up having your surgery at IOU.  If so, would you mind sharing your experience, and how happy you are with the results?  Thank you!  I really appreciate your response!


----------



## Yogi BB

ladybugz said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> I am going September 26-Oct 4. When will you be there?


Hi Ladybugz!  Can I ask what other clinics you will be visiting aside from Wonjin?  Sorry, I'm not sure if you mentioned it somewhere in this thread.  I would really appreciate your reply.

I will also be in Seoul from either Sept. 23 or 24 until October 4th.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Hi Yogi BB, 

It looks like we'll be there the exact same time. 

I am definitely visiting Wonjin, but I'm also considering Teium for my eyes (I've heard good things about them), Item (though I've heard they may be too conservative), and View (I heard they are good, but I have not been able to get ahold of them in English at all -- they hung up on me when I called last week). 

I really like Wonjin's results, but I'm not very happy with how they've changed their price dramatically every time I've emailed them. I was also promised a hefty discount by a consultant who has since left the clinic, so I don't know if the one I'll end up speaking with will honor it.

What is your email? I will email you if you want to meet up.


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> Hi Yogi BB,
> 
> It looks like we'll be there the exact same time.
> 
> I am definitely visiting Wonjin, but I'm also considering Teium for my eyes (I've heard good things about them), Item (though I've heard they may be too conservative), and View (I heard they are good, but I have not been able to get ahold of them in English at all -- they hung up on me when I called last week).
> 
> I really like Wonjin's results, but I'm not very happy with how they've changed their price dramatically every time I've emailed them. I was also promised a hefty discount by a consultant who has since left the clinic, so I don't know if the one I'll end up speaking with will honor it.
> 
> What is your email? I will email you if you want to meet up.



Hi Ladybugz,

Would you please share your experience after you have consultant with Wonjin? 


Are you travel there yourself? I'm still a bit scare traveling by myself as i don't have any experience before. 
Thanks very much.  









Hi Ladubugz


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi Ladybugz,
> 
> Would you please share your experience after you have consultant with Wonjin?
> 
> 
> Are you travel there yourself? I'm still a bit scare traveling by myself as i don't have any experience before.
> Thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladubugz


Hey,

Sure, I will share my experience after I actually get there and meet them in person. Yes, I am traveling by myself. I don't speak Korean, so I am super-nervous. I haven't decided if I'm going to find a hotel on Hotwire, stay at a hospital's hotel, or do Airbnb.


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sure, I will share my experience after I actually get there and meet them in person. Yes, I am traveling by myself. I don't speak Korean, so I am super-nervous. I haven't decided if I'm going to find a hotel on Hotwire, stay at a hospital's hotel, or do Airbnb.




Thanks Ladybugz. 

I was getting nervous since i bought my airfair... lol

I have booked my hotel already. Book online through Agoda. They had a really good deal. 

How many days you stay there?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Chloe1314 said:


> Thanks Ladybugz.
> 
> I was getting nervous since i bought my airfair... lol
> 
> I have booked my hotel already. Book online through Agoda. They had a really good deal.
> 
> How many days you stay there?


I'll be there from Sept 26-Oct 4, so like 8 days.


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> I'll be there from Sept 26-Oct 4, so like 8 days.




What's eyelid surgery method you are going to do?

They recommended that i should do should eyelid with incision methid + ptosis correction.

And the stitch removal 5-7dsys. Just wondering 8days is enough???


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Chloe1314 said:


> What's eyelid surgery method you are going to do?
> 
> They recommended that i should do should eyelid with incision methid + ptosis correction.
> 
> And the stitch removal 5-7dsys. Just wondering 8days is enough???


That's exactly what i'm doing too. They actually recommended epi as well, but I'm not willing to do that (don't want to pay extra, don't want scars -- I scar VERy badly).

I think it will be enough...


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> That's exactly what i'm doing too. They actually recommended epi as well, but I'm not willing to do that (don't want to pay extra, don't want scars -- I scar VERy badly).
> 
> I think it will be enough...





What is epi?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Chloe1314 said:


> What is epi?


epicanthoplasty -- they cut the corners


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> epicanthoplasty -- they cut the corners



They recommended it to me too.. 
My face n my nose are small. .. so if I make my eyelid too big,  It will make me look funny too. 

I stay there for 2 weeks...lol too long yeah ? )


----------



## roseygold

I'm new to the forum but I've actually been lurking purseforum and soompi for years now.

A year and a half ago, I got double eyelid surgery in the US. Basically my left eye has a fold but my eyelid still folds in like it does when you have monolids. My right eye looks a little better than the other, but it's still not good. My eyes look terrible without makeup on, but they don't look severely deformed or anything.

I really want to go to Korea to have revisional surgery with Dr. Kang at IOU. I think I would need double eyelid revision, epi, and ptosis correction but I haven't emailed anyone yet. Besides IOU and Teuim, I'm not really sold on any other clinics I would definitely want to visit.

Can you guys tell me how much a total trip there would cost on average, including the cost of surgery, travel, hotel fees, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## shinyglittery

jade0816 said:


> www.tlplasticsurgery.com
> 
> Thay have english website now!



thank you i didn't see this before ^^ i


----------



## Chloe1314

ladybugz said:


> I'll be there from Sept 26-Oct 4, so like 8 days.


Hi Ladubugz, 

How you go with Wonjin clinic??? Are they good?  

Thank you


----------



## TwiNnie

saykreem said:


> May I know from where did you get your translator Nicole's email? Were there other translators for hire too?




I found it here on the forum...
Another translator is Zoe, her email is clinickorea@gmail.com


----------



## Yogi BB

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi Ladybugz,
> 
> Awwww really?  I'm going there 6 Oct-21oct..


Hi Chloe1314.  Are you excited about your trip to Seoul?  I will also be there in October for eyelid revision and will be visiting Wonjin as well.  Can I ask which hotel you booked on Agoda?  Will you be visiting any other clinics besides Wonjin?  Perhaps we can meet up when we are there.  Good luck!


----------



## Chloe1314

Yogi BB said:


> Hi Chloe1314.  Are you excited about your trip to Seoul?  I will also be there in October for eyelid revision and will be visiting Wonjin as well.  Can I ask which hotel you booked on Agoda?  Will you be visiting any other clinics besides Wonjin?  Perhaps we can meet up when we are there.  Good luck!



Hi Yogi,

What day u arrive Seoul?  
I might visit PL, ITEM. But mainly clinic will be wonjin.


----------



## Yogi BB

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> What day u arrive Seoul?
> I might visit PL, ITEM. But mainly clinic will be wonjin.


Hi Chloe1314,

I will be postponing my trip to a later date so that I can do a little bit more planning and research beforehand.  So I will not be leaving this week.  Good luck with your surgery.  Please keep us posted on the clinics your visit and your healing process!


----------



## Tingtong14

Hi all ...

Im a new comer here ...
I will be going to Korea end of this month for double eyelid surgery
i will be there frm 31st Oct - 6 Nov 2013
Anybody also going there same with me ?
this is my first experience ..
So that I feel a bit nervous and worry ...
I did some online consultation with Life, Grand, Banobagi
but so far only Life replied with care ..
Grand reply as standard ... the others havent reply yet ...
Most probably I will choose Life PS
Anybody here done or heard something about Life ?

tks


----------



## FashionPlastic

If anyone is going to Korea Nov 10-19th Add me too KAKAO TALK: fashionplastic THX!


----------



## PSP

Maryss,

May i know what is life website? If possible, please share the email with me too.

If you eyes primary or revision?

So far how is the result?

Thank you, PSP


----------



## shinyglittery

PSP said:


> Maryss,
> 
> May i know what is life website? If possible, please share the email with me too.
> 
> If you eyes primary or revision?
> 
> So far how is the result?
> 
> Thank you, PSP



lifepseng is their email... or at least the email of a consultant, i don't know if it is official... I have no website or any contact info on them... if maryss knows can you please share with me too? ^^


----------



## Milktoki

Deepeyes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine is first time surgery but for left eye because i didn't listen to my Dr by injecting fat grats and it i has complications so I have to do it twice on left eye. I paid less than 4 millions won.
> 
> If you had already done 2 surgeries prior to contemplating another revision. It might be good to decide on a very good revision doctor instead of going with the website. On website, you won't know if it's 100% reliable plus it is done by which doctor. I cannot comment on Cinderella but not many people talked about them.
> 
> Eyelid revision can be complicated and it requires good skills by doctor. Since you have already consulted a few doctors, you should ask yourself "which doctor you are most comfortable with"? Otherwise you might want to make more consultations.
> So far these are the clinics I heard with good revisions but I don't know how true they are.
> 
> IOU (Dr Kang)
> BIO (Dr Cho)
> Teium (Dr Kwon)
> Banobagi (Dr Joung)
> Regen (Dr Kim)
> Eyemagic (Dr Lee)
> Eve (Dr Chung)
> Lee Hee Moon
> Misoline
> Wannabe
> Semi
> Cheongsam
> 
> I did a lot of mistakes during my 1st surgery by not doing enough research and not listening to my doctor. Not even sure if I will have any luck with my contemplating revision surgery but just hope everything will go well.



I do NOT recommend Lee Hee Moon/Eye Magic Clinic. I had revisional surgery with him last year and ever since, my eyelids do NOT close completely. This has caused severe dry eyes. Everyday and all day I put in eye drops and eye ointment. This still does not help my aching, sore, and blurry eyes that I live with every day. I highly regret surgery with him. I believe he has been blacklisted several times as well.

Furthermore, he refuses to help me in any way and ignores me. He even goes so far as to deleting my private posts on his (online consultation section) website. If you want proof, look for author "Catherine" and check back the day after to see it gone. This to me is highly dishonest, unethical, and unprofessional. It's so disheartening to know that I saved up money for a long time, paid a fortune just to look normal again, and ended up with more problems in the end. 

I want to note that he was SO cocky when I spoke to him at consultations and he made me believe that he can do anything. He would keep assuring me "your eyes will go back to what they used to like", "I can make your eyes look exactly like that", and "I can do anything, I am the best eyelid surgeon in Korea". That should have been a red flag, but I was desperate to have my eyes fixed. He preyed on that and that is how he lures you in. 

Please, if you or anyone else you know is planning on going to Lee Hee Moon, do not go to him. He has no empathy and is very dishonest. He must be exposed for who he really is, and that is a psychopathic criminal.


----------



## shinyglittery

Milktoki said:


> I do NOT recommend Lee Hee Moon/Eye Magic Clinic. I had revisional surgery with him last year and ever since, my eyelids do NOT close completely. This has caused severe dry eyes. Everyday and all day I put in eye drops and eye ointment. This still does not help my aching, sore, and blurry eyes that I live with every day. I highly regret surgery with him. I believe he has been blacklisted several times as well.
> 
> Furthermore, he refuses to help me in any way and ignores me. He even goes so far as to deleting my private posts on his (online consultation section) website. If you want proof, look for author "Catherine" and check back the day after to see it gone. This to me is highly dishonest, unethical, and unprofessional. It's so disheartening to know that I saved up money for a long time, paid a fortune just to look normal again, and ended up with more problems in the end.
> 
> I want to note that he was SO cocky when I spoke to him at consultations and he made me believe that he can do anything. He would keep assuring me "your eyes will go back to what they used to like", "I can make your eyes look exactly like that", and "I can do anything, I am the best eyelid surgeon in Korea". That should have been a red flag, but I was desperate to have my eyes fixed. He preyed on that and that is how he lures you in.
> 
> Please, if you or anyone else you know is planning on going to Lee Hee Moon, do not go to him. He has no empathy and is very dishonest. He must be exposed for who he really is, and that is a psychopathic criminal.





thank you for sharing. is eye magic same as magic eye?


----------



## Milktoki

shinyglittery said:


> thank you for sharing. is eye magic same as magic eye?



I'm not sure actually. Do you have the website for Magic Eye? I can confirm.


----------



## SassyChic09

Vinna said:


> Lately, I read a lot of post!
> 
> Some suggesting,
> 
> -Dr. Kang from Iou Clinic
> 
> -Dr. Cho from Bio (Bando Eye Clinic) - Some have bad/good results


Do u know Dr. Cho website? I tries to search for his info but it doesn't find it.


----------



## riko12

http://www.biops.kr


----------



## seoulparisienne

Hello everyone.....I originally got non-incisional in 2008, and am going back for non-incisional revision #2!!! 

I am very frustrated because from the beginning the doctor told me that I have a lot of skin on my eyelids and that I would need to do incisional to get that "crisp" double eyelid, but I am way too scared to get it done. 

Right now you can see my crease when I have my eyes fully open but very minimally.

But I want that look that most Korean celebrities have in pictures, because their fold is so pronounced and it makes their eyes look much bigger...*Can anyone advise on the MM that I should ask for?*

K-Celeb wise, I like Goo Hara (Kara), Go Ara and Jessica's (SNSD) eyes...


----------



## Xiaopao

Hi, everyone.. I'm really new to this forum
And I'll be in korea for next week..
Do you know how much to get nose job? And which clinic is the best?

Thank you for answer


----------



## Chloe1314

Hi All, 
I just got my incisional double eyelid surgery done 3months ago at Wonjin Beauty Group. 
I'm really really happy with the result. It look so natural, even my best friend not recognize it. 

For foreigner, I think should do the incisional surgery instead non-incisional because you have to review every 2 years. That's sound so annoying to me. 

If u interesting do the surgery at Wonjin, I recommend you should see Kim Sky. She is a nice girl, she helped me a lot while I'm by myself in Korea


----------



## TwiNnie

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi All,
> For foreigner, I think should do the incisional surgery instead non-incisional because you have to review every 2 years. That's sound so annoying to me.



I didn't know this, ie, I thought that the non-incisional was best for those who have thin eyelids. 
I did non-incisional, because I didn't have a lot of skin. What are the risks?

Thanks!


----------



## cinnamon_rol

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my incisional double eyelid surgery done 3months ago at Wonjin Beauty Group.
> I'm really really happy with the result. It look so natural, even my best friend not recognize it.
> 
> For foreigner, I think should do the incisional surgery instead non-incisional because you have to review every 2 years. That's sound so annoying to me.
> 
> If u interesting do the surgery at Wonjin, I recommend you should see Kim Sky. She is a nice girl, she helped me a lot while I'm by myself in Korea




Hi Chloe, can you share more about your experience with Wonjin? I can't find much reviews of Wonjin. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Chloe1314

yeah sure ...
I recommend that you girls should contact Sky Kim. 

She helped me a lot while I was by myself in Seoul, no relative and not many people speak English. I was struggling as I don't know what I can or can't eat after surgery. 

Sky Kim, she actually took me out on her day off.. Let me know what I can eat.  Really nice of her.

I booked appointment with Wonjin through Sky Kim. When I got there, I discussed with the nurse that I want double eyelid done, n I want natural look. Don't want make it too big because I have small nose. 
(Sky Kim will translate)

I stayed in the hospital only half an hour after surgery, then I went back to the hotel. 
Please do not eat after surgery, try to eat before it. 
Don't eat spicy, oily foods because it will affect the swollen.

And remember take the business card wherever you want to go... Because taxi driver won't speak English so it more easy if u just hand the business card to them.. Then they know how to take u there... 
Let me know if u want to know anything else


----------



## Milktoki

Chloe1314 said:


> yeah sure ...
> I recommend that you girls should contact Sky Kim.
> 
> She helped me a lot while I was by myself in Seoul, no relative and not many people speak English. I was struggling as I don't know what I can or can't eat after surgery.
> 
> Sky Kim, she actually took me out on her day off.. Let me know what I can eat.  Really nice of her.
> 
> I booked appointment with Wonjin through Sky Kim. When I got there, I discussed with the nurse that I want double eyelid done, n I want natural look. Don't want make it too big because I have small nose.
> (Sky Kim will translate)
> 
> I stayed in the hospital only half an hour after surgery, then I went back to the hotel.
> Please do not eat after surgery, try to eat before it.
> Don't eat spicy, oily foods because it will affect the swollen.
> 
> And remember take the business card wherever you want to go... Because taxi driver won't speak English so it more easy if u just hand the business card to them.. Then they know how to take u there...
> Let me know if u want to know anything else



I highly don't recommend Wonjin to anybody. They disfigured my eyes and would not take any responsibility for it. I was left with medical problems (severe dry eye syndrome) in addition to horrible aesthetic concerns (drooping eyes, lower eyelid detached from the eyeball, extremely asymmetric eyes in shape and size, etc.). They do not stand behind their work, are a factory clinic, and refuse any accountability. I should have expected that because they are a factory clinic (with countless inexperienced, fresh out of school doctors who are paid on fixed salary basis) but I was too naive at the time. I was lied to and told that the doctor who would perform my surgery was their "eyelid specialist". I later found out this was completely wrong. He was actually a specialist in tummy tucks and breast reconstruction. Wonjin matched me up to this doctor only because he was the only one who can speak a little bit of English. That is completely unprofessional and that is NOT how patients and doctors should be matched up. 

They try so hard to market to foreigners yet I find them one of the least foreigner friendly clinics out there. I was not followed up with in any way after my surgery and they took advantage of the fact that I lived in a different country. Everyone, if you are going to a clinic just because they have an English translator, then you can do much better than that. Their efforts to enter many different foreign markets is out of desperation. Your face and health deserve much better than Wonjin or any other factory clinic for that matter.


----------



## Chloe1314

Hi All,

I just would like to clear out that I recommended Wonjin because they did a good job for me.

However, decision still all up to you... 

Good luck )


----------



## Pichu

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just would like to clear out that I recommended Wonjin because they did a good job for me.
> 
> However, decision still all up to you...
> 
> Good luck )



Hi hi

You are very lucky congratulations.

I like wonjin website too very informative but still cannot decide where to go

What did you do at Wonjin ? With whom? And when?

Thanks


----------



## Pichu

Hydrolysis 

Hi

Im sorry to hear that I have been reading eyelid revision in this forum and dr kwon has a very good review on this. Hope for the best and wish you good luck : )


----------



## shiyin1012

hydrolysis said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery - my plastic surgery disaster
> 
> I went to see Dr. Kang at IOU today - he is pretty confident that he can fix the problem - but he would not operate on me til 6 months later - unlike Dr. Kwon who would operate on me tomorrow (12 days post op) - Dr. Kwon suggest that I have epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes and revision eyelid surgery - and his fee is 1.4 million W (approx 1400 usd) for ep and 3.8 mil W (approx 3800) W for revision - whereas Dr. Kang charges 5 - 5.5 million W for eyelid revision and 2.7 mil W for fixing the lateral epicanthoplasty that had made my eyes more slanty then before - he does not suggest epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes. but all together that's about 8 million W expenses - plus air ticket from USA plus accommodation - I stayed at Castle Fine at a fairly reasonable rate of 550,000 for the month I m here. The fact that Dr. Kwon is the only doctor that would operate on me two weeks post op is a concern - no other doctors would do it but I am really desperate - I will have to think on it tonight - I will be meeting my translator at Grands Hospital tomorrow - either they have to fix my face or pay for the expenses - or just refund the entire thing to me so I can go to another doctor to fix it - they gotta do something - so let see what happens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGPDTcd1RQ8&list=HL1391591982&feature=mh_lolz
> this video is currently unlisted I paste it here for people at the forum to see - hope it works
> 
> PS - When I mentioned to both doctors about Grand Hospital - both made a face - as if they have seen it a million times - Seems like Grand has a track record of screwing people's faces up.



Hi Hydrolysis, 

Sorry to hear about that, did u do anything else beside the eye? How come your whole face swelling after the surgery? R u currently in Korea by yourself ? I hope you be well soon!


----------



## Pichu

Goodluck for your revision. Wish for the best this time : )


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Hydrolysis,

I wanted to respond right away before you go for another surgery. You are a very attractive woman, but if you look at your face on the video, you have some significant asymmetry on your face (particularly in the jaw area). Your jaw and lips reflect this the most, but your nose gives it away a little as well. Do you have TMJ/bite issues? (I do, so I can almost always spot that in others). My teeth don't meet correctly, so I can only bite down on one side of my mouth or the other, causing an appearance of asymmetry where one side of my face looks scrunched up (with a "smaller" eye) and the other relaxed (with a larger-looking eye). 

I believe this is what led to the increased appearance of asymmetry on your eyes. I know from experience that it is extremely hard for doctors to address this issue because of how asymmetrical your _face_ is, not your eyes. When I got my eyes revised a few months ago, I was angry to see that the surgeon did not seem to fix the "asymmetry" on my eyes (that I thought my primary surgeon had "caused") -- my right eye was always smaller-looking than the left. However, I recently popped my jaw (those with TMJ knows what this means) and am now biting my on the left side of my face. It has shifted my face *significantly*. My eyes look even when my teeth "meet," and if I bite on the left side of my mouth (vs. the right, like I normally do), the opposite look occurs (the right eye, in that case, looks larger). 

So, it may be something you want to investigate instead of rushing to more surgery.





hydrolysis said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery - my plastic surgery disaster
> 
> I went to see Dr. Kang at IOU today - he is pretty confident that he can fix the problem - but he would not operate on me til 6 months later - unlike Dr. Kwon who would operate on me tomorrow (12 days post op) - Dr. Kwon suggest that I have epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes and revision eyelid surgery - and his fee is 1.4 million W (approx 1400 usd) for ep and 3.8 mil W (approx 3800) W for revision - whereas Dr. Kang charges 5 - 5.5 million W for eyelid revision and 2.7 mil W for fixing the lateral epicanthoplasty that had made my eyes more slanty then before - he does not suggest epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes. but all together that's about 8 million W expenses - plus air ticket from USA plus accommodation - I stayed at Castle Fine at a fairly reasonable rate of 550,000 for the month I m here. The fact that Dr. Kwon is the only doctor that would operate on me two weeks post op is a concern - no other doctors would do it but I am really desperate - I will have to think on it tonight - I will be meeting my translator at Grands Hospital tomorrow - either they have to fix my face or pay for the expenses - or just refund the entire thing to me so I can go to another doctor to fix it - they gotta do something - so let see what happens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGPDTcd1RQ8&list=HL1391591982&feature=mh_lolz
> this video is currently unlisted I paste it here for people at the forum to see - hope it works
> 
> PS - When I mentioned to both doctors about Grand Hospital - both made a face - as if they have seen it a million times - Seems like Grand has a track record of screwing people's faces up.


----------



## muppets

hydrolysis said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery - my plastic surgery disaster
> 
> I went to see Dr. Kang at IOU today - he is pretty confident that he can fix the problem - but he would not operate on me til 6 months later - unlike Dr. Kwon who would operate on me tomorrow (12 days post op) - Dr. Kwon suggest that I have epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes and revision eyelid surgery - and his fee is 1.4 million W (approx 1400 usd) for ep and 3.8 mil W (approx 3800) W for revision - whereas Dr. Kang charges 5 - 5.5 million W for eyelid revision and 2.7 mil W for fixing the lateral epicanthoplasty that had made my eyes more slanty then before - he does not suggest epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes. but all together that's about 8 million W expenses - plus air ticket from USA plus accommodation - I stayed at Castle Fine at a fairly reasonable rate of 550,000 for the month I m here. The fact that Dr. Kwon is the only doctor that would operate on me two weeks post op is a concern - no other doctors would do it but I am really desperate - I will have to think on it tonight - I will be meeting my translator at Grands Hospital tomorrow - either they have to fix my face or pay for the expenses - or just refund the entire thing to me so I can go to another doctor to fix it - they gotta do something - so let see what happens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGPDTcd1RQ8&list=HL1391591982&feature=mh_lolz
> this video is currently unlisted I paste it here for people at the forum to see - hope it works
> 
> PS - When I mentioned to both doctors about Grand Hospital - both made a face - as if they have seen it a million times - Seems like Grand has a track record of screwing people's faces up.



Hydrolysis- I have a really bad feeling about this, but may I know the name of the surgeon who performed eye surgery on you?


----------



## Milktoki

hydrolysis said:


> Whatever you do DON'T GO TO GRAND PLASTIC SURGERY - their pictures of before after are the best and the girls come out beautiful - DON'T BUY IT - Not true - They told me this surgeon worked on this girl and she assigned him to me - he worked on my eyes and fat grafting and I came out looking much worst - my eyes are now slantier then before which he is supposed to correct - and they are more uneven - the creases are too high I now have the sausage double eyelids - and the fat grafting was placed randomly - my face is ruined - I am waiting til thursday after my last appointment then i will post my pre - post pic on youtube so you guys can see - I will be going to Dr Kwon for revision - he said that my eyes are cut too high - and he suggest that I have epicanthoplasty which the other surgeon said was not possible on my eyes - when I told Dr. Kwon he laughed and told me that it is possible.
> 
> DON'T GO TO GRAND PLASTIC SURGERY - DONT!



I am so sorry to hear about your story. Your story sounds all too similar to mine. We both made the mistake of going to a factory clinic. I went to Wonjin (also the surgeon who operated on me moved to Grand Clinic, so maybe he was the one who operated on you? His name is Dr. Huh Chul) and you went to Grand. Both Grand and Wonjin have a long history of malpractice cases and are consistently blacklisted in Korea. 

The factory clinic staff will lie their teeth out and tell you that you will be operated on by a specialist or with the person who operated on this beautiful person. All you can trust is their word, which is most likely a lie. I was paired with a surgeon only because he could speak some English, not even by specialty. Even though I was told by the staff that he specialized in eyes, to my horror,I later read that he specialized in tummy tucks and breast reconstruction. I trusted my eyes to a man who has probably done only a handful of eyes. I paid the ultimate price for it in the end unfortunately and I have no power as a patient to do anything about it.


----------



## Milktoki

hydrolysis said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery - my plastic surgery disaster
> 
> I went to see Dr. Kang at IOU today - he is pretty confident that he can fix the problem - but he would not operate on me til 6 months later - unlike Dr. Kwon who would operate on me tomorrow (12 days post op) - Dr. Kwon suggest that I have epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes and revision eyelid surgery - and his fee is 1.4 million W (approx 1400 usd) for ep and 3.8 mil W (approx 3800) W for revision - whereas Dr. Kang charges 5 - 5.5 million W for eyelid revision and 2.7 mil W for fixing the lateral epicanthoplasty that had made my eyes more slanty then before - he does not suggest epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes. but all together that's about 8 million W expenses - plus air ticket from USA plus accommodation - I stayed at Castle Fine at a fairly reasonable rate of 550,000 for the month I m here. The fact that Dr. Kwon is the only doctor that would operate on me two weeks post op is a concern - no other doctors would do it but I am really desperate - I will have to think on it tonight - I will be meeting my translator at Grands Hospital tomorrow - either they have to fix my face or pay for the expenses - or just refund the entire thing to me so I can go to another doctor to fix it - they gotta do something - so let see what happens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGPDTcd1RQ8&list=HL1391591982&feature=mh_lolz
> this video is currently unlisted I paste it here for people at the forum to see - hope it works
> 
> PS - When I mentioned to both doctors about Grand Hospital - both made a face - as if they have seen it a million times - Seems like Grand has a track record of screwing people's faces up.



I would suggest that you wait 6 months. It is really risky to get a revision just 2 weeks later. The swelling skews the eyelid margin so much that it is VERY difficult to make a more accurate result. You might need another revision if this one isn't satisfactory. Do wait till the swelling goes down. In addition, scarring could be much worse making it difficult to close your eyes.


----------



## Milktoki

Chloe1314 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just would like to clear out that I recommended Wonjin because they did a good job for me.
> 
> However, decision still all up to you...
> 
> Good luck )



You sound like someone hired by Wonjin to write this. I remember there was an English translator named Chloe at Wonjin when I went. It's just suspicious that's all.


----------



## shiyin1012

Milktoki said:


> I highly don't recommend Wonjin to anybody. They disfigured my eyes and would not take any responsibility for it. I was left with medical problems (severe dry eye syndrome) in addition to horrible aesthetic concerns (drooping eyes, lower eyelid detached from the eyeball, extremely asymmetric eyes in shape and size, etc.). They do not stand behind their work, are a factory clinic, and refuse any accountability. I should have expected that because they are a factory clinic (with countless inexperienced, fresh out of school doctors who are paid on fixed salary basis) but I was too naive at the time. I was lied to and told that the doctor who would perform my surgery was their "eyelid specialist". I later found out this was completely wrong. He was actually a specialist in tummy tucks and breast reconstruction. Wonjin matched me up to this doctor only because he was the only one who can speak a little bit of English. That is completely unprofessional and that is NOT how patients and doctors should be matched up.
> 
> They try so hard to market to foreigners yet I find them one of the least foreigner friendly clinics out there. I was not followed up with in any way after my surgery and they took advantage of the fact that I lived in a different country. Everyone, if you are going to a clinic just because they have an English translator, then you can do much better than that. Their efforts to enter many different foreign markets is out of desperation. Your face and health deserve much better than Wonjin or any other factory clinic for that matter.



Hi Milktoki, do you mind email me before and after picture? Thanks


----------



## Milktoki

shiyin1012 said:


> Hi Milktoki, do you mind email me before and after picture? Thanks



Sorry I do not want to send pics. I am extremely self conscious about this and it's just embarassing to me. I hope you can understand.


----------



## shiyin1012

Milktoki said:


> Sorry I do not want to send pics. I am extremely self conscious about this and it's just embarassing to me. I hope you can understand.



That's ok, i understand!


----------



## sleephead

hydrolysis said:


> Grand Plastic Surgery - my plastic surgery disaster
> 
> I went to see Dr. Kang at IOU today - he is pretty confident that he can fix the problem - but he would not operate on me til 6 months later - unlike Dr. Kwon who would operate on me tomorrow (12 days post op) - Dr. Kwon suggest that I have epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes and revision eyelid surgery - and his fee is 1.4 million W (approx 1400 usd) for ep and 3.8 mil W (approx 3800) W for revision - whereas Dr. Kang charges 5 - 5.5 million W for eyelid revision and 2.7 mil W for fixing the lateral epicanthoplasty that had made my eyes more slanty then before - he does not suggest epicanthoplasty to the inner corner of my eyes. but all together that's about 8 million W expenses - plus air ticket from USA plus accommodation - I stayed at Castle Fine at a fairly reasonable rate of 550,000 for the month I m here. The fact that Dr. Kwon is the only doctor that would operate on me two weeks post op is a concern - no other doctors would do it but I am really desperate - I will have to think on it tonight - I will be meeting my translator at Grands Hospital tomorrow - either they have to fix my face or pay for the expenses - or just refund the entire thing to me so I can go to another doctor to fix it - they gotta do something - so let see what happens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGPDTcd1RQ8&list=HL1391591982&feature=mh_lolz
> this video is currently unlisted I paste it here for people at the forum to see - hope it works
> 
> PS - When I mentioned to both doctors about Grand Hospital - both made a face - as if they have seen it a million times - Seems like Grand has a track record of screwing people's faces up.


hello *hydrolysis*
*I am so sorry to hear about your incident.  I have also not heard of revisions can be done so soon.  Do let us know your decision.  *
*I am trying to find a clinic for revision surgery too but I had mine few years ago.  I tried emailing Dr Kang at IOU but with no success.  Do they have English speaking staff or do I need to hire a translator?  How did you get in touch with the clinic?  Also some members recommended Dr Banobagi Dr Joung, but the staff there replied saying that he has left.  Does anyone know if Banobagi has other reliable doc for revisional eyelid surgery or where Dr Joung went to?*


----------



## shiyin1012

hydrolysis said:


> Hi There, Sorry to hear that you have to go thru the same thing too - I told Grand that Dr. Kwon had agreed to operate on me within three weeks they and that two doctors had already confirmed independently that the incision was made too high on my eyes - after much talk and discussion - they offered to let their most experienced eye doctor Dr. Seo Jung Ho help me - he said that usually in most extreme case then the doctor can operate within 3 weeks of operation but the risk is that scars may become more apparent since after the operation the scars is hard and if you cut into it again it becomes even harder. I would have gone for it but my work didn't allow another month of leave so I had to go back to work - now I am taking just an extra week off - I try to experiment using double eyelid glue to make the incision look less high - it works to a certain extend but only last a couple hours so I think I might have to keep touching up all day and put a lot of make up on to hide it.
> Referring to Dr. Kang - he doesnt usually answer anybody's email - but he did send me an article he wrote about his method of revision for high incisions and it has some pictures - the result is amazing - like nothing had gone wrong before - but word of warning - the double eyelids all look very thin  after revision and I saw somewhere someone had their high incision lowered by Dr. Kang but after it was done felt that it was too thin (lowered too much) so i think you have to make sure you communicate with Dr. kang what you really want - Dr. Kang speaks good English himself so don't worry.
> 
> Here's what I look like now 4 weeks post op - I think may be the puffiness will go down slightly but not too much improvement can be expected:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpVt4V-H1-g
> 
> If you want subscribe to my spring bloom channel and i will post up dates notes and Dr. Kang's sample work for you to see -
> I am also going to start a video forum on that channel so if you like more info just subscribe to it - I just want to help others so they don't have to go thru what I went thru - I was stressed worried and depressed .
> I have not gone to the other clinic but I will tell more about Dr. Kwon on my youtube blog Cheers
> 
> Revision by Dr. Kang at IOU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7A7TfnD9Vo



Hi, 

I can't find you spring bloom channel, is it also in this forum?


----------



## sleephead

hydrolysis said:


> P.S. IOU's website is
> IOU4u.com
> Go to my channel and I have added IOU's phone number you so you can get it and call them and make an appointment - you most likely have to be there to be able to see Dr. Kang - I was in Seoul already after my initial surgery - I stayed for one month and after two weeks I realized something is wrong so I went to see Dr. Kang.


hello hydrolysis
thank you for the information on IOU.  I did make a consultation appointment with dr kang for mid March.  so are you confirmed to have your revision with dr kang and when will you go?  I am more than happy to give you support if you happen to do the revision while I am there.  is the reason that you are not going with dr kwon because he seems to suggest revision too early on - I have also made a consult with him so I would hope to get more information about each of them.  if anyone know of any other places for eyelid revision pls share


----------



## winterntht

hydrolysis said:


> I met Dr. Kwon -- he seemed the most experienced but I agree with you -- he was willing to take the stitches off three days after the revision surgery because i needed to fly and I have not heard positive comments about this when I asked around -- so yea be careful -- whatever you do dont go to Grand Plastic Surgery --
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl3EEOz8n9w
> 
> this was my result for eyes with them -- the doctor and the original translator were both idiots and that translator cared only about scamming money from me --
> 
> For nose there is an expert called Dr. Martin Webster in Scotland that I went to -- he was really the best nose doctor I know but he's in scotland...
> 
> Anyway good luck to you.. I wish you all the best.


Hi Hydrolysis,

I am sorry that your surgery at Grand didn't turn out good but I hope you will find a good doctor to fix your eyes.

As you were worried about removing stitches after 3 days, I just want to let you know that it's ok to do it early. Actually, Dr.Cho of Bio always remove stitches after 3 days. At Teuim, Dr.Kwon usually remove stitches after 5 days but it's ok to do that after 3 days. I just had revision surgery with him and because I had to fly back after 4 days, he also removed my stitches early and there was no problem at all.


----------



## whiskey_tango

hydrolysis said:


> I have had good doctors who are perfectly capable of maintaining or enhancing symmetry -- that is the basic fundamental requirement of a plastic surgeon -- they are not button pushers -- they MUST have some sense of aesthetics -- i didnt feel comfortable with this doctor at the time and the original translator insisted that I had him because she said he was a really good doctor - that was a bunch of BS -- she even got mad at me for not wanting to go with that doctor -- Now I am really mad at her and I wish the worst for her  for ruining my face and my life. I was good looking -- now I look tired and have weird eyes my work hours got cut and people at work joke about me on drugs cos I look tired. I am less attractive now than before and that's NOT  what I want from $6000 USD worth of plastic surgery



Do you mind sharing who your translator was? Sounds like she pushed you to go to him only for her benefit (commission $$$$$)

9k sounds like way too much for an eye revision. I'm sorry, I hope you can find someone to fix your eyes. There was a girl on Soompi who got her eyes done at some hospital which is supposedly known for revisions (according to her). Hers looks really nice but I've never heard of that hospital on here or Naver so I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

WTF??? I am not from your clinic (or any clinic); I actually suggested you NOT get any surgery/pay any more money before researching your options, if you read my post! In fact, I believe I warned people against going to Grand Clinic after seeing OnlyIf's posts. 

I was simply telling you my experience -- I had very fat and heavy eyelids before any plastic surgery, so I never noticed any asymmetry. After my first surgery, I scarred badly AND the asymmetry was horribly obvious. I went to another clinic -- NOT YOURS -- to get ptosis correction and the doctor refused. She revised my scar (which she admittedly did a good job of), but my eyes still appeared asymmetrical after surgery because she did not do ptosis correction (and I was very angry as a result -- I even posted here complaining about this). However, a few months ago I noticed that when I bite down on my left side (and I have severe TMJ and grinding issues, so this makes sense),_ my eyes look completely symmetrical_. Thus, for ME, it was a facial/TMJ issue. I never said that it _had _to be TMJ for you (though there is *clear* asymmetry in your jaw area and overall face -- that is why I suggested you _may_ have the same issues as myself), just that you should research more/possibly get more opinions. Yes, the doctor COULD have done ptosis correction for me and she COULD have made my right eye larger, but what would happen if I ever got my teeth/jaw fixed and could bite down evenly? Then I'd have a larger right eye and smaller left eye. The doctor pointed that out to me, and even though I didn't want to hear it at the time, I'm starting to see her point now.

I am going to a local orthodontist now to fix my bite, but I certainly am not recommending him or identifying his name, for fear of advertising accusations. I do strongly believe this could be fixed by any competent ortho.








ladybugz u sure sound like someone from the clinic -- if you are please learn and look at the work of these cases:

http://www.neweyelids.com/photogallery.html

<a href='http://postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s30.postimg.org/4hlkyl175/tumblr_mtk4o06_JQG1rddbxfo1_500.png' border='0' alt="tumblr mtk4o06 JQG1rddbxfo1 500" /></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='http://postimage.org/'>image uploading site</a><br /><br />

all of these people started out with asymmetry it is the job of a  plastic surgeon to correct or at least minimize the asymmetry -- and if  he is incompetent in doing so -- at least have the professional ethics  not to operate so not to ruin people's life. 

My eyes were in no way as asymmetrical as it is now so my surgeon made  it worst. The original translator did a terrible job at conveying what I  wanted to the surgeon but i drew what I wanted and what I DID NOT want  to the surgeon -- I didn't sing it to him but I didnt think I needed to  but apparently he needed it -- cos everything I had asked him NOT to do  he did -- they are both idiots. 

I have had good doctors who are perfectly capable of maintaining or  enhancing symmetry -- that is the basic fundamental requirement of a  plastic surgeon -- they are not button pushers -- they MUST have some  sense of aesthetics -- i didnt feel comfortable with this doctor at the  time and the original translator insisted that I had him because she  said he was a really good doctor - that was a bunch of BS -- she even  got mad at me for not wanting to go with that doctor -- Now I am really  mad at her and I wish the worst for her  for ruining my face and my  life. I was good looking -- now I look tired and have weird eyes my work  hours got cut and people at work joke about me on drugs cos I look  tired. I am less attractive now than before and that's NOT  what I want  from $6000 USD worth of plastic surgery

From my experience when I came out of surgery, I knew right away what is  swelling asymmetry and what is the surgeon's mistakes and I have been  pretty spot on -- I had a bad incompetent surgeon at GRAND PLASTIC  SURGERY and his mistakes have already been verified by other expert  surgeons so if you are a person from the clinic -- take note -- also and  there is also a thread from an other person saying that GRAND PLASTIC  SURGERY had been blacklisted in Korea -- I hope they don't stay in  business cos they are just ruining peoples lives and finances.


----------



## Milktoki

hydrolysis said:


> I went to a laser center on south beach today for treatment of my hermatoma (stains of bruises after the surgery) the doctor came in and the first thing he asked was -- are you happy with the blepheraplasty?
> I was like NO. He was like -- its very heavy -- I said yea the incisions were made too high. And he was like well you should relax and just accept what you have done.
> I left the clinic feeling so mad at Grand Plastic Surgery -- cursing at my original translator -- she should go to hell.


Hydrolysis, what was the name of your surgeon at Grand Clinic? I agree Grand Clinic is horrible. I got lateral canthoplasty and epi done by a surgeon who worked at Wonjin who works at Grand Clinic now, and he disfigured my eyes with the lateral canthoplasty since the eyes are now completely different sizes and one outer corner is drooping. 

I want to give people an update on my problems with Dr. Lee Hee Moon. He has started to consistently ignore me and delete my posts for help on his page. That is just so dishonest of him. He is truly evil personified. I spent so much money only to be left in the dust. It's so disheartening and I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## jillyqueen

Chloe1314 said:


> yeah sure ...
> I recommend that you girls should contact Sky Kim.
> 
> She helped me a lot while I was by myself in Seoul, no relative and not many people speak English. I was struggling as I don't know what I can or can't eat after surgery.
> 
> Sky Kim, she actually took me out on her day off.. Let me know what I can eat.  Really nice of her.
> 
> I booked appointment with Wonjin through Sky Kim. When I got there, I discussed with the nurse that I want double eyelid done, n I want natural look. Don't want make it too big because I have small nose.
> (Sky Kim will translate)
> 
> I stayed in the hospital only half an hour after surgery, then I went back to the hotel.
> Please do not eat after surgery, try to eat before it.
> Don't eat spicy, oily foods because it will affect the swollen.
> 
> And remember take the business card wherever you want to go... Because taxi driver won't speak English so it more easy if u just hand the business card to them.. Then they know how to take u there...
> Let me know if u want to know anything else


Hi Chloe may i know the name of the surgeon who worked on you? I will be going for the surgery in June.
However, despite my requests for a consultant doctor, I was assigned to a doctor that was not shown as part of their medical team online. Am quite worried. Have you heard of this doctor: Jo Min Su?


----------



## Milktoki

hydrolysis said:


> Hi Milktoki
> 
> I recently posted a bad review at whatclinic:
> http://www.whatclinic.com/cosmetic-plastic-surgery/south-korea/seoul/grand-plastic-surgery
> they started at 88% satisfaction and after my review - it was brought down to 74%
> after I wrote the review they were much more willing to negotiate refund and revision and even apologized to be about the mishap -- I looked on whatclinic.com just now and it seems that they have hide my review but i will contact whatclinic.com about this.
> I suggest you write a review and say that the surgeon who were at wojin that caused your grief is now at grand and warn people not to go there - though whatclinic.com has policy that says you can't mention names -- but give them a very low score -- like 0% to bring down Grand's over all score down-- that will work since originally they were not giving me refund and they wanted to charge me for the revision.



Hydrolysis, thank you so so so much for the tip. You are truly a blessing. Ok so I went to whatclinic.com's Grand Clinic's page and this is what it read where you posted your review: 

"Grand Plastic Surgery has chosen not to publish this review text. The score of the review is included in the average ratings above."

WhatClinic.com should be notified of this! That is so dishonest because they are only picking positive reviews and this is misleading to prospective patients. This is highly unethical and unprofessional of Grand. 

My surgeon Lee Hee Moon did not work at Grand. I had my revision with him and it was highly unsatisfactory as I cannot close my eyes. The surgeon who performed lateral canthoplasty at Wonjin moved to Grand and his name is Dr. Huh Chul. He is listed on the Grand Clinic English page under medical staff. Would you be able to email me at xpinkpixie3x@gmail.com so we can talk about all this further?


----------



## Milktoki

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Chloe may i know the name of the surgeon who worked on you? I will be going for the surgery in June.
> However, despite my requests for a consultant doctor, I was assigned to a doctor that was not shown as part of their medical team online. Am quite worried. Have you heard of this doctor: Jo Min Su?



Please please please, whatever you do, do NOT go to Wonjin. This is exactly what happened to me. They placed me with an inexperienced doctor and my eyes were completely disfigured. Please read my story a few pages back. You have every right to be worried. Trust you gut instinct and know that you shouldn't have your surgery there. Don't be like me and live with regret and disappointment everyday. 

Wonjin, along with Grand Clinic, and several others are factory clinics. Their doctors are typically inexperienced and they come and go! The doctor who destroyed my eyes now works at Grand so he can do the same to others. Feel free to email me at xpinkpixie3x@gmail.com to discuss this all further. Do not make the mistake that I did. I wish everyday that I could turn back time and undo this mess.


----------



## Milktoki

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Chloe may i know the name of the surgeon who worked on you? I will be going for the surgery in June.
> However, despite my requests for a consultant doctor, I was assigned to a doctor that was not shown as part of their medical team online. Am quite worried. Have you heard of this doctor: Jo Min Su?



I actually don't recommend Sky Kim. Also, there was another consultant named Chloe...so that post is highly suspicious to me. Anyway, Sky and some of the other consultants were the ones who lied to me and told me that the surgeon who worked on me was an eye specialist. I researched after the surgery and turns out he was far from an eye specialist. He "specialized" in tummy tucks and breast reconstruction. Who knows, I may have been the first eye patient for him. Wonjin clinic has such a high turnover rate of surgeons, I am surprised that any of the staff really knows the surgeons names even. 

Bottom line is is that Wonjin Clinic is not to be trusted. They are dishonest and will say anything to have your business because of how competitive the Korean plastic surgery industry is. They will say "yes" to anything as long as they get you on their operating table. I mean someone naive is going to have to pay for their glitzy advertising, countless foreign coordinators, their fresh out of school surgeons' fixed salaries, and fancy skyrise building, right?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Milktoki,

The poster Chloe is NOT Chloe Y., the former marketing manager (who no longer even works for Wonjin). Google her if you don't believe me -- that Chloe left in late 2013 for another clinic.  More than one person can be named Chloe... I can vouch for this poster, as we'd talked a lot before going to Wonjin.

I did not have a good experience with my eyelid surgeon at Wonjin either, but I still don't think you can say the clinic _as a whole_ sucks... The rhinoplasty surgeon was wonderful. I do think they have quality control issues due to how large it is, but it's just such a mixed bag with so many surgeons. I do think their method of consulting with a salesperson and then a doctor is very poor, though. I paid for ptosis correction and did not get it.

BTW, if you think your consultant is bad (btw, it is against the forum rules to write out their full names, so I edited my post), I had an older consultant who was 10x worse. She was very snarky and basically intimidated me into doing my eyes even though I was thinking about backing out. When I told her I was fine with my eyes, she snickered and said, "Then why do you wear so much makeup?"

To the person who already paid a deposit: If you don't feel comfortable, LEAVE. Forget the $$. Do not get bullied into anything. It's your health and your face we're talking about. Trust your instincts.


----------



## jillyqueen

ladybugz said:


> Milktoki,
> 
> The poster Chloe is NOT Chloe Y., the former marketing manager (who no longer even works for Wonjin). Google her if you don't believe me -- that Chloe left in late 2013 for another clinic.  More than one person can be named Chloe... I can vouch for this poster, as we'd talked a lot before going to Wonjin.
> 
> I did not have a good experience with my eyelid surgeon at Wonjin either, but I still don't think you can say the clinic _as a whole_ sucks... The rhinoplasty surgeon was wonderful. I do think they have quality control issues due to how large it is, but it's just such a mixed bag with so many surgeons. I do think their method of consulting with a salesperson and then a doctor is very poor, though. I paid for ptosis correction and did not get it.
> 
> BTW, if you think your consultant is bad (btw, it is against the forum rules to write out their full names, so I edited my post), I had an older consultant who was 10x worse. She was very snarky and basically intimidated me into doing my eyes even though I was thinking about backing out. When I told her I was fine with my eyes, she snickered and said, "Then why do you wear so much makeup?"
> 
> To the person who already paid a deposit: If you don't feel comfortable, LEAVE. Forget the $$. Do not get bullied into anything. It's your health and your face we're talking about. Trust your instincts.


It seems that the term "consultant" does not refer to a medical doctor in Seoul. Think there was a miscommunication between me and Wonjin. 

Overall i would like to say that that i was treated well. I was not pressured in any way to get any additional procedure done. I was also given a free acne treatment package after the surgery, because the so called "consultant" observed that i had a zit.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I thought your surgery date was in June?


----------



## jillyqueen

ladybugz said:


> I thought your surgery date was in June?


Yes. They gave me the package after i had paid the deposit. It is scheduled 2 weeks after the op date.
Question:, they said that i will not feel any pain during the procedure. As they explained i will be put to sleep before the anaesthesia injection. I know i will wake up after 5 mins..
Did u feel pain during the procedure? My friend who did hers said that it was not exactly "pain" but she could feel the doc working


----------



## jillyqueen

ladybugz said:


> I thought your surgery date was in June?


A korean fried of mine has kindly agreed to look through the korean forum on Naver to identify the local people's sentiments about, as well as help identify the "eye specialists"


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Honestly? Yes. They knocked me out in the beginning (where I had a nightmare that I was dying), revived me in the middle (just for the most painful part... wtf?) and then knocked me out again for the nose job (which was painless b/c I was fully asleep with no dreams or nightmares). 

I hated the process, especially compared to my primary eyelid surgery in America (where it was all local anesthesia, no sedation, and completely painless... I recovered in 5-7 days vs. the 2-3 *months *after Korea). 

However, to their credit, I scarred horribly after my American surgery and did not scar at all after my Korean surgery. So maybe their more painful technique helped somehow. Their technique of tiny stitches (vs. my American doctor's big, loopy ones) seemed to make a difference, too.


----------



## jillyqueen

ladybugz said:


> Honestly? Yes. They knocked me out in the beginning (where I had a nightmare that I was dying), revived me in the middle (just for the most painful part... wtf?) and then knocked me out again for the nose job (which was painless b/c I was fully asleep with no dreams or nightmares).
> 
> I hated the process, especially compared to my primary eyelid surgery in America (where it was all local anesthesia, no sedation, and completely painless... I recovered in 5-7 days vs. the 2-3 *months *after Korea).
> 
> However, to their credit, I scarred horribly after my American surgery and did not scar at all after my Korean surgery. So maybe their more painful technique helped somehow. Their technique of tiny stitches (vs. my American doctor's big, loopy ones) seemed to make a difference, too.


I see i will just pray that my anaesthesia does not wear off. And mine is partial incision+ epi (remove Mongolian  fold) not the full incision one. Was yours full or partial incision?


----------



## jillyqueen

Oh and how did they knock u out? by injection?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

jillyqueen said:


> I see i will just pray that my anaesthesia does not wear off. And mine is partial incision+ epi (remove Mongolian  fold) not the full incision one. Was yours full or partial incision?


Full, and yes, by injection. They purposely revive you because they want you to open and shut your eyes to check for symmetry. So, there's no getting around it.


----------



## jillyqueen

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Chloe may i know the name of the surgeon who worked on you? I will be going for the surgery in June.
> However, despite my requests for a consultant doctor, I was assigned to a doctor that was not shown as part of their medical team online. Am quite worried. Have you heard of this doctor: Jo Min Su?


Sorry it turns out he was listed as part of the medical team on their korean website, but their english website was not updated. I can read korean so i managed to locate him. Overreacted


----------



## jillyqueen

seoulparisienne said:


> Hello everyone.....I originally got non-incisional in 2008, and am going back for non-incisional revision #2!!!
> 
> I am very frustrated because from the beginning the doctor told me that I have a lot of skin on my eyelids and that I would need to do incisional to get that "crisp" double eyelid, but I am way too scared to get it done.
> 
> Right now you can see my crease when I have my eyes fully open but very minimally.
> 
> But I want that look that most Korean celebrities have in pictures, because their fold is so pronounced and it makes their eyes look much bigger...*Can anyone advise on the MM that I should ask for?*
> 
> K-Celeb wise, I like Goo Hara (Kara), Go Ara and Jessica's (SNSD) eyes...


Hi was yours partial incision or totally non incision. Cause actually the consultant recommended that I do full incision too, but like u, I did not want to take the risk. Am doing partial incision to remove some fat.


----------



## Milktoki

jillyqueen said:


> Hi was yours partial incision or totally non incision. Cause actually the consultant recommended that I do full incision too, but like u, I did not want to take the risk. Am doing partial incision to remove some fat.


Everyone should go for non incisional if you can help it, unless it is absolutely not possible for you to get it. Non incisional is so much easier to revise and scarring is like non existent. 

That was one of my main regrets..not going for non incisional eyelid surgery then I wouldn't be in as much of a mess that I am in right now.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Well, a lot of people can't do that if they have too much fat in their eyes. I lost my crease even with incisional! 

Scarring can be prevented by using tiny, tight stitching. My primary surgery scarred badly with thick, hypertrophic scars because my American doctor looped the stitches around like he was hemming a piece of clothing. I used everything he told me to: Vaseline, scar cream, ointments, etc. Didn't do a thing.

I'm not super-happy with my revisional surgery either (long story... I've posted in other threads) but the one thing the doctor did right was to do ridiculously tight stitching to prevent scars. She not only removed my old scars but prevented new ones for forming. I did use scar cream for a few months but then stopped when I realized I wasn't going to scar.


----------



## cloudbusting

I had partial incisional surgery a couple years ago. I scar very easily and surprisingly didn't scar at all after the procedure. I religiously used Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream and my incisions healed extremely fast. I also ate a whole papaya everyday, so that could've helped as well.

Now my problem is my right crease is a little higher than my left. I don't know if this makes sense, but I think the partial incisions were made too short and they make my eyes look smaller and rounder because the corners of my eyes droop down when I smile. It doesn't really seem like I had double eyelid surgery because my fatty eyelids droop over the crease almost entirely. So now I'll be getting a revision. 

A few docs have suggested lateral for me, which I hesitate to consider. It is becoming increasingly difficult to select the right doctor to do it, as I would also like to do primary rhino. If anyone has any suggestions on a clinic that masterfully does both revisional eyelid and rhino, please let me know!


----------



## Milktoki

ladybugz said:


> Well, a lot of people can't do that if they have too much fat in their eyes. I lost my crease even with incisional!
> 
> Scarring can be prevented by using tiny, tight stitching. My primary surgery scarred badly with thick, hypertrophic scars because my American doctor looped the stitches around like he was hemming a piece of clothing. I used everything he told me to: Vaseline, scar cream, ointments, etc. Didn't do a thing.
> 
> I'm not super-happy with my revisional surgery either (long story... I've posted in other threads) but the one thing the doctor did right was to do ridiculously tight stitching to prevent scars. She not only removed my old scars but prevented new ones for forming. I did use scar cream for a few months but then stopped when I realized I wasn't going to scar.


I know, I was saying that if they can help it then go for incisional. I understand that there are anatomic limitations.

How did you lose your crease? Did it just come undone?


----------



## Milktoki

cloudbusting said:


> I had partial incisional surgery a couple years ago. I scar very easily and surprisingly didn't scar at all after the procedure. I religiously used Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream and my incisions healed extremely fast. I also ate a whole papaya everyday, so that could've helped as well.
> 
> Now my problem is my right crease is a little higher than my left. I don't know if this makes sense, but I think the partial incisions were made too short and they make my eyes look smaller and rounder because the corners of my eyes droop down when I smile. It doesn't really seem like I had double eyelid surgery because my fatty eyelids droop over the crease almost entirely. So now I'll be getting a revision.
> 
> A few docs have suggested lateral for me, which I hesitate to consider. It is becoming increasingly difficult to select the right doctor to do it, as I would also like to do primary rhino. If anyone has any suggestions on a clinic that masterfully does both revisional eyelid and rhino, please let me know!


Don't go for lateral canthoplasty. It compromises the structure of the eyelids which can lead to premature aging. In addition, there is little change if any. You are lucky if you don't have a change to your original eyes and you are unlucky if you suffer disfigured eyes. The only "elongation" you will see is red conjunctiva, meaning there is no elongation..just unsightly red tissue at the corners of the eyes. Trust me, you will have better results just extending your eyeliner. 

It's unbelievable how many surgeons suggest lateral canthoplasty nowadays. You can usually point out who the greedy doctors are just by that.


----------



## cloudbusting

Milktoki said:


> Don't go for lateral canthoplasty. It compromises the structure of the eyelids which can lead to premature aging. In addition, there is little change if any. You are lucky if you don't have a change to your original eyes and you are unlucky if you suffer disfigured eyes. The only "elongation" you will see is red conjunctiva, meaning there is no elongation..just unsightly red tissue at the corners of the eyes. Trust me, you will have better results just extending your eyeliner.
> 
> It's unbelievable how many surgeons suggest lateral canthoplasty nowadays. You can usually point out who the greedy doctors are just by that.



I've read somewhere on this forum that lateral should only be done with a very skilled surgeon. I also read that it's very painful. What you said is so validating. I figured that the doctors who had suggested it to me are just trying to make more money while not thinking about risks and their reputation. 

Teuim recommended revisional double eyelid incisional method with ptosis correction and epicanthoplasty. They were one of the two clinics that did not suggest lateral for me. What are your thoughts on epi and ptosis correction?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Milktoki said:


> I know, I was saying that if they can help it then go for incisional. I understand that there are anatomic limitations.
> 
> How did you lose your crease? Did it just come undone?


Nope, just too much fat, I guess. The crease started looking more and more shallow and then there was no crease at all. I have a chubby face even though my body is pretty average.


----------



## K Couture

Milktoki said:


> Don't go for lateral canthoplasty. It compromises the structure of the eyelids which can lead to premature aging. In addition, there is little change if any. You are lucky if you don't have a change to your original eyes and you are unlucky if you suffer disfigured eyes. The only "elongation" you will see is red conjunctiva, meaning there is no elongation..just unsightly red tissue at the corners of the eyes. Trust me, you will have better results just extending your eyeliner.
> 
> It's unbelievable how many surgeons suggest lateral canthoplasty nowadays. You can usually point out who the greedy doctors are just by that.


milktoki is absolutely right. that procedure has a high complication rate. Its like the L shaped implant of nose jobs for eye surgery. Alot of good surgeons refuse to perform this procedure for that very reason.


----------



## Milktoki

cloudbusting said:


> I've read somewhere on this forum that lateral should only be done with a very skilled surgeon. I also read that it's very painful. What you said is so validating. I figured that the doctors who had suggested it to me are just trying to make more money while not thinking about risks and their reputation.
> 
> Teuim recommended revisional double eyelid incisional method with ptosis correction and epicanthoplasty. They were one of the two clinics that did not suggest lateral for me. What are your thoughts on epi and ptosis correction?


Epi is fine; the only thing that can really go wrong is if it is overdone. You need to specify you want a natural result and under no circumstances should the surgeon completely remove the Mongolian fold. That results in a strange unnatural appearance with too much red showing at the inner corners. 

I would be careful with ptosis. Ptosis correction was originally developed to help people with actual functional problems (i.e. their eyelid is covering most of their eye so they have serious vision problems), not cosmetic. Nowadays in Korea, it is too often suggested as a cosmetic procedure to just help "brighten" the eyes when the eyes open just fine. You don't want to mess with your levator muscle because if damaged, it can result in a sleepy dull look in one eye or both so you will have to keep getting levator advancements in a neverending cycle. In addition, symmetry is incredibly difficult with ptosis, internal adhesions/scarring is greater, and eyelid retractions can occur. For example, you can end up with one extremely wide surprised looking eye and the other a sleepy dull look. This is actually what happened to me. My eyes used to be perfectly symmetrical but not anymore.


----------



## cloudbusting

Milktoki said:


> Epi is fine; the only thing that can really go wrong is if it is overdone. You need to specify you want a natural result and under no circumstances should the surgeon completely remove the Mongolian fold. That results in a strange unnatural appearance with too much red showing at the inner corners.
> 
> I would be careful with ptosis. Ptosis correction was originally developed to help people with actual functional problems (i.e. their eyelid is covering most of their eye so they have serious vision problems), not cosmetic. Nowadays in Korea, it is too often suggested as a cosmetic procedure to just help "brighten" the eyes when the eyes open just fine. You don't want to mess with your levator muscle because if damaged, it can result in a sleepy dull look in one eye or both so you will have to keep getting levator advancements in a neverending cycle. In addition, symmetry is incredibly difficult with ptosis, internal adhesions/scarring is greater, and eyelid retractions can occur. For example, you can end up with one extremely wide surprised looking eye and the other a sleepy dull look. This is actually what happened to me. My eyes used to be perfectly symmetrical but not anymore.


Great info, milktoki. I'll be adding this to my research. My eyes were not completely symmetrical to begin with and after I had double eyelid surgery, it seemed to have gotten worse. I think I have slight ptosis as one eyelid feels heavier than the other. I'm going to have to be more cut throat in search for the right doctor and also extensively research more.


----------



## shinyglittery

Milktoki said:


> Epi is fine; the only thing that can really go wrong is if it is overdone. You need to specify you want a natural result and under no circumstances should the surgeon completely remove the Mongolian fold. That results in a strange unnatural appearance with too much red showing at the inner corners.
> 
> I would be careful with ptosis. Ptosis correction was originally developed to help people with actual functional problems (i.e. their eyelid is covering most of their eye so they have serious vision problems), not cosmetic. Nowadays in Korea, it is too often suggested as a cosmetic procedure to just help "brighten" the eyes when the eyes open just fine. You don't want to mess with your levator muscle because if damaged, it can result in a sleepy dull look in one eye or both so you will have to keep getting levator advancements in a neverending cycle. In addition, symmetry is incredibly difficult with ptosis, internal adhesions/scarring is greater, and eyelid retractions can occur. For example, you can end up with one extremely wide surprised looking eye and the other a sleepy dull look. This is actually what happened to me. My eyes used to be perfectly symmetrical but not anymore.



what if you don't have functional problems but if you "open up" your eyes you can see the shadow covering the upper part of your vision lift up, even if it's not a huge portion and your eyes are already symmetrical because one is more droopy than the other? and you clearly have too much skin on your eyelids. then it's better to get a ptosis correction for cosmetic reasons if you're already unhappy with your eyes and already think they make you look bad/tired/angry/whatever...
i don't buy the whole "this is only for functional problems" argument. if you're not pretty enough and don't get the job/boyfriend you want isn't that a functional problem? if people think you're sleepy/angry when you're not isn't that a functional problem? or even if it's not that bad and nobody ever comments on it (except maybe people who hate you/are jealous) then isn't it a functional problem if you can't "function" (live) without thinking about getting a ptosis correction because you think your eyes are too droopy... most people think everything about PS is unnecessary. i think the same could be said about any medicine. do you NEED to be healthy? do you NEED to be pretty? i think you do so i think it's all necessary.  i think everything we do in life is a function so everything is a functional problem... haha. the only thing i really think should not be done just for cosmetic reasons is 2-jaw. but ptosis correction can't kill you or anything.


----------



## Milktoki

shinyglittery said:


> what if you don't have functional problems but if you "open up" your eyes you can see the shadow covering the upper part of your vision lift up, even if it's not a huge portion and your eyes are already symmetrical because one is more droopy than the other? and you clearly have too much skin on your eyelids. then it's better to get a ptosis correction for cosmetic reasons if you're already unhappy with your eyes and already think they make you look bad/tired/angry/whatever...
> i don't buy the whole "this is only for functional problems" argument. if you're not pretty enough and don't get the job/boyfriend you want isn't that a functional problem? if people think you're sleepy/angry when you're not isn't that a functional problem? or even if it's not that bad and nobody ever comments on it (except maybe people who hate you/are jealous) then isn't it a functional problem if you can't "function" (live) without thinking about getting a ptosis correction because you think your eyes are too droopy... most people think everything about PS is unnecessary. i think the same could be said about any medicine. do you NEED to be healthy? do you NEED to be pretty? i think you do so i think it's all necessary.  i think everything we do in life is a function so everything is a functional problem... haha. the only thing i really think should not be done just for cosmetic reasons is 2-jaw. but ptosis correction can't kill you or anything.


I'm just speaking from first hand experience. I was just presenting the real risks of ptosis surgery. If I was a prospective patient, I would want to know as much as I can. I feel as if this surgery is not taken seriously enough. It's an incredibly delicate operation where the doctor is manipulating the very muscle that opens and closes your eyes. Just one mm makes all the difference in asymmetry and a successful surgery. One mm can tip the balance from sleepy eyed to a surprised look all the time. It becomes even more challenging on naturally asymmetrical eyes and internal scarring makes the final outcome even more unpredictable. The possibility of permanently damaging the levator muscle in the process is also real too. 

You can justify getting ptosis correction for yourself if you want. Just be sure you are getting it with someone who has vast anatomical knowledge of the eyes, such as an oculoplastic surgeon.


----------



## shinyglittery

Milktoki said:


> I'm just speaking from first hand experience. I was just presenting the real risks of ptosis surgery. If I was a prospective patient, I would want to know as much as I can. I feel as if this surgery is not taken seriously enough. It's an incredibly delicate operation where the doctor is manipulating the very muscle that opens and closes your eyes. Just one mm makes all the difference in asymmetry and a successful surgery. One mm can tip the balance from sleepy eyed to a surprised look all the time. It becomes even more challenging on naturally asymmetrical eyes and internal scarring makes the final outcome even more unpredictable. The possibility of permanently damaging the levator muscle in the process is also real too.
> 
> You can justify getting ptosis correction for yourself if you want. Just be sure you are getting it with someone who has vast anatomical knowledge of the eyes, such as an oculoplastic surgeon.



okay. well i had no idea that it was that much of a gamble! but what if the ptosis is just because of extra skin? (i don't know because i'm not a doctor but to me it feels like it is or at least a lot more because of the extra skin than because of the muscle. if there was something wrong with the muscle then i wouldn't be able to open up the eyes more by moving the muscle would i?) then isn't it enough to remove the skin and sew it shut without touching the muscle?? that's what i always thought the cosmetic ptosis correction is anyway. anyway, if you just remove several mm of skin from your eyes then they will open up more right? so there can't be ptosis because there isn't enough skin to be droopy. unless the muscle is damaged. but can it be done without touching the muscle?


----------



## Milktoki

shinyglittery said:


> okay. well i had no idea that it was that much of a gamble! but what if the ptosis is just because of extra skin? (i don't know because i'm not a doctor but to me it feels like it is or at least a lot more because of the extra skin than because of the muscle. if there was something wrong with the muscle then i wouldn't be able to open up the eyes more by moving the muscle would i?) then isn't it enough to remove the skin and sew it shut without touching the muscle?? that's what i always thought the cosmetic ptosis correction is anyway. anyway, if you just remove several mm of skin from your eyes then they will open up more right? so there can't be ptosis because there isn't enough skin to be droopy. unless the muscle is damaged. but can it be done without touching the muscle?


Sounds to me like you have hooded eyes i.e redundant skin. Skin can be excised then; it doesn't seem like you have a levator muscle issue. Then again I'm not a doctor, and I'm just going by your description. Any competent oculoplastic surgeon knows not to excise too much skin preventing full eyelid closure, but just in case, you need to remind them.


----------



## shinyglittery

Milktoki said:


> Sounds to me like you have hooded eyes i.e redundant skin. Skin can be excised then; it doesn't seem like you have a levator muscle issue. Then again I'm not a doctor, and I'm just going by your description. Any competent oculoplastic surgeon knows not to excise too much skin preventing full eyelid closure, but just in case, you need to remind them.



okay thank you. i'm not a doctor either so i think i might have had the wrong idea about what ptosis is. or that what i have is also called ptosis. actually i just thought that if the eyes are "droopy" and don't have a perfect curve but the top of the curve is depressed and also if the eye lids are a some amount on top of the iris then that's called ptosis and it doesn't matter what causes it. i read what you wrote about your case and it's so sad and scary. i'll be sure to tell the dr not to remove too much skin. i'll also ask him what what i have is called anyway haha. it's not bad like those ptosis pictures you see when you search for ptosis online but it's enough to really really bother me. so i want it fixed. i tried to look for "hooded eyes" but i didn't really get anything that would help me tell the difference. but based on the name i think it sounds correct. the part closest to the eye is a perfect curve and it doesn't cover an abnormal amount of iris but the skin above it kind of droops on top of it. maybe this helps: if i put my finger on my eyebrows and pull the skin up _without moving my eyes at all_ it corrects the issue perfectly.


----------



## cloudbusting

Would getting rhinoplasty create an "epi" affect with the corner of the eyes? I was playing around with my nose, trying to see what it would be like with bridge augmentation and implant, and it seems like with even a small bit of height, it would lengthen my eyes from the inner corners. If this is possible, then maybe I could save the 1.4mil krw I might spend on epi


----------



## Milktoki

cloudbusting said:


> Would getting rhinoplasty create an "epi" affect with the corner of the eyes? I was playing around with my nose, trying to see what it would be like with bridge augmentation and implant, and it seems like with even a small bit of height, it would lengthen my eyes from the inner corners. If this is possible, then maybe I could save the 1.4mil krw I might spend on epi


I was wondering about that too years ago when I was researching epi but seems like consensus is is that it won't change your inner corners. The skin will just stretch back to where it was. However, don't quote me on it; try to get as many opinions as possible.


----------



## MrsKing

Milktoki said:


> I was wondering about that too years ago when I was researching epi but seems like consensus is is that it won't change your inner corners. The skin will just stretch back to where it was. However, don't quote me on it; try to get as many opinions as possible.


I had the same question when I played with my bridge in front of the mirror. Glad to see cloudbusting raised it here  I can also see the point how it can happen just like Milktoki says that the skin would just be stretched and get back to its original state.

Hope ladybugz see this and share her experience on this if possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cloudbusting

I think Milktoki is right. Rhino seems like it might produce a slight "epi" effect, but overall I think it will look "off." The doctor would have to do a slight revision on my eyes to balance it all out, otherwise I might end up looking like a humanoid, lol ush:


----------



## babemama

I want a epic restoration & double eye lid reversal
Any recommendation or experience share?


----------



## Unhappy

IOU DR. KANG   BOTCHED surgery! 

Cost: 5 million won cash 

I had revision eye surgery with Dr. Kang.

He lied to me to get my business. He said I would not scar and that he could lift my epicathal. I have scars and my epicathal is worse than before. My eyes don't close because he lowered my eyelid too much.

He tried to blame my eyes not closing on me since I had this problem before. But, he made it 4 times worse! Other doctors said they could easily fix this now it will be much harder because there is no skin left!

Dr. Kang took inaccurate pictures of me while I was on operating table of my eyes not closing all the way. He already shot my eyes and body with drugs, and my eyes were rolled back. He covered my lids with a towel so you cannot see injection marks. He showed me these picture as evidence but my eyelids not closing was not that bad. 

I was able to close my eyes fully while sitting down, now there is a huge gap! Almost 1/3 my eye cannot close!

Shame on Dr . Kang for lying to me and making my eyes more difficult to fix. I had other doctors promise to fix all my problems but I would scar.


Dr. Kang lied after surgery saying he only promised lid lowering and scarless revision for 5 million won which is a lie.

There is no such thing as a scarless eye revision for my eyes. Dr. Kang says I can come for scar revision 1 year later for free just to get rid of me. This is a complete joke and awful what he put me through.

I paid 3 million to get my epicathal fixed by another doctor because it was so bad. I will have to wait longer to see if anyone can fix my eyes not closing. My eyes are so dry and hurt. I don't know if anyone will be able to fix it because I have so little skin.

IOU Botched surgery DR. KANG
Dr. Kang LIES to get your business!

Moderator note
Member has retracted this



Unhappy said:


> I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.
> 
> He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.
> 
> It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.
> 
> Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.
> 
> Please disregard this negative review


----------



## Unhappy

IOU Dr. Kang botched eye surgery 

Edit: my eyes cannot close by 50 percent not 1/3 as written above. It is unbelievable how bad it is. You can get permanent eye damage even go blind if you cannot close your eyes.


----------



## Unhappy

..


----------



## Milktoki

Unhappy said:


> IOU DR. KANG   BOTCHED surgery!
> 
> Cost: 5 million won cash
> 
> I had revision eye surgery with Dr. Kang.
> 
> He lied to me to get my business. He said I would not scar and that he could lift my epicathal. I have scars and my epicathal is worse than before. My eyes don't close because he lowered my eyelid too much.
> 
> He tried to blame my eyes not closing on me since I had this problem before. But, he made it 4 times worse! Other doctors said they could easily fix this now it will be much harder because there is no skin left!
> 
> Dr. Kang took inaccurate pictures of me while I was on operating table of my eyes not closing all the way. He already shot my eyes and body with drugs, and my eyes were rolled back. He covered my lids with a towel so you cannot see injection marks. He showed me these picture as evidence but my eyelids not closing was not that bad.
> 
> I was able to close my eyes fully while sitting down, now there is a huge gap! Almost 1/3 my eye cannot close!
> 
> Shame on Dr . Kang for lying to me and making my eyes more difficult to fix. I had other doctors promise to fix all my problems but I would scar.
> 
> 
> Dr. Kang lied after surgery saying he only promised lid lowering and scarless revision for 5 million won which is a lie.
> 
> There is no such thing as a scarless eye revision for my eyes. Dr. Kang says I can come for scar revision 1 year later for free just to get rid of me. This is a complete joke and awful what he put me through.
> 
> I paid 3 million to get my epicathal fixed by another doctor because it was so bad. I will have to wait longer to see if anyone can fix my eyes not closing. My eyes are so dry and hurt. I don't know if anyone will be able to fix it because I have so little skin.
> 
> IOU Botched surgery DR. KANG
> Dr. Kang LIES to get your business!


Hi,
So sorry to hear what you are going through. You have my full sympathies. I have the same problem with my eyes not closing and I have been living like this for 1.5 years. However, the lid closure has improved over time. It has come to the point where it is very manageable. However, early on I know how tortuous it is and I had contemplated ending it all because of how unhappy and in pain I was. My eyes were extremely dry, always bloodshot, I had frequent eye infections, could not be on the computer longer than 10 minutes, etc. The eye doctor told me I had many dry spots on my cornea. I had to wear thick nighttime ointment in the day just to function decently. Needless to say, I was pretty blind half of the time because of it blurring my vision.  

Keep in mind that you are still early on. My eyes also could not close 50% either and I probably blinked even less than that. Know that it does get better. I am at a point where I can manage this and am much happier. I think my eyes will close fully in a few more months so I am waiting it out.  I thought I was the only one in the world with my problem, but know that you are not. You will get through this; it could just be scarring. Did you have ptosis correction with it? Did Dr. Kang excise any skin from your eyelids? I hear he does not take out any skin in his fold corrections. 

Now just because it took me over 1.5 years so far to get lid closure, does NOT mean this will be the case for you too. If you are early on, time is your best asset. Ask Dr. Kang if downward lid massage is possible for you at this point. This could stretch the tissues a little to allow for better closure. You sound like you are early in the healing process. Time is on your side with this one. Downward digital massage could be beneficial because it could stretch the scar tissue out. Also be sure to ask if 5-FU or steroid injections are an option for you at this point. They will work to prevent scars from hardening. They will only help if you are early in the healing process so don't wait. Present your question on RealSelf.com to the doctors and be sure to add pictures of your eyes open and closed.

In the meantime, be sure to keep your eyes aggressively lubricated with PRESERVATIVE FREE (the ones that come in single vials) drops (I recommend TheraTears and Refresh Plus) and nighttime eye ointment (anything will do..some are runnier than others. I prefer more solid ones so it will stay in my eyes during sleep. I choose ones with less mineral oil and more petrolatum content). Consider using Tranquileyes nighttime mask and possibly moisture chamber glasses during the day. Of course, drinking plenty of water, taking fish oil, and learning about dry eye (check out DryEyeZone forums) helps immensely. 

Basically, everything I told you here is what I would have told myself 1.5 years ago. When I first experienced this early in my healing process, I could not find anyone with my problem online; I had never felt so alone and hopeless in my life. I had to learn things myself and there was so much trial and error that went into managing my condition. Hopefully this post will help anyone else going through this problem. You are not alone.  I really hope that this post will bring hope and some comfort to others.


----------



## Unhappy

I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.

He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.

It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.

Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.


----------



## Milktoki

Unhappy said:


> I wrote a bad review about IOU Dr. Kang and I would like to erase it.
> 
> He did not do a bad job but I think the communication could have been better.
> 
> It had been two months after surgery so I will wait longer.
> 
> Sorry I wrote such a nasty review.


So do your eyelids close then? Do you still have dry eyes?


----------



## MaiQ

Milktoki said:


> Hi,
> So sorry to hear what you are going through. You have my full sympathies. I have the same problem with my eyes not closing and I have been living like this for 1.5 years. However, the lid closure has improved over time. It has come to the point where it is very manageable. However, early on I know how tortuous it is and I had contemplated ending it all because of how unhappy and in pain I was. My eyes were extremely dry, always bloodshot, I had frequent eye infections, could not be on the computer longer than 10 minutes, etc. The eye doctor told me I had many dry spots on my cornea. I had to wear thick nighttime ointment in the day just to function decently. Needless to say, I was pretty blind half of the time because of it blurring my vision.
> 
> Keep in mind that you are still early on. My eyes also could not close 50% either and I probably blinked even less than that. Know that it does get better. I am at a point where I can manage this and am much happier. I think my eyes will close fully in a few more months so I am waiting it out.  I thought I was the only one in the world with my problem, but know that you are not. You will get through this; it could just be scarring. Did you have ptosis correction with it? Did Dr. Kang excise any skin from your eyelids? I hear he does not take out any skin in his fold corrections.


I'm so sorry to hear about your eyes. Who operated on you and is it possible for revision? I hope in a few more months it will turn out more normal than it is now. 1.5 years is more than enough for the eyes to heal, dont you think? What has caused your eyes not to close properly, is it the muscle or the skin? I am very worried for you because it seems like from a cosmetic disaster, it is actually affecting your eyes and your vision, have you check if you can revise it anyhow?  I hope the problem of dry spots can be fixed soon!

I'm also thinking of ptosis, but it is because I have assymetrical eyelids: one eye is double eyelids and one is mono eyelid. I think the muscle on my double eyelid side is fine but the one on the mono eyelid eye is too weak, that's why it caused droppy lid and turn into mono eyelid. I've had this problem since I was a kid. Do you know if I do ptosis, the dr will fix both of my eye muscle or just the mono-eyelid side where the muscle is weak? I'm having assymetrical eyelid and dont want it to turn out assymetrical again post-op, because I think once I have one eyelid surgery done it's very hard to revise and cut the skin further.


----------



## Milktoki

MaiQ said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your eyes. Who operated on you and is it possible for revision? I hope in a few more months it will turn out more normal than it is now. 1.5 years is more than enough for the eyes to heal, dont you think? What has caused your eyes not to close properly, is it the muscle or the skin? I am very worried for you because it seems like from a cosmetic disaster, it is actually affecting your eyes and your vision, have you check if you can revise it anyhow?  I hope the problem of dry spots can be fixed soon!
> 
> I'm also thinking of ptosis, but it is because I have assymetrical eyelids: one eye is double eyelids and one is mono eyelid. I think the muscle on my double eyelid side is fine but the one on the mono eyelid eye is too weak, that's why it caused droppy lid and turn into mono eyelid. I've had this problem since I was a kid. Do you know if I do ptosis, the dr will fix both of my eye muscle or just the mono-eyelid side where the muscle is weak? I'm having assymetrical eyelid and dont want it to turn out assymetrical again post-op, because I think once I have one eyelid surgery done it's very hard to revise and cut the skin further.



Dr Lee Hee Moon from Eye Magic operated on me; he is a very evil man as it turns out. I regret going to him every single day. He just counts his money while I suffer, and does not want to help in any way. I am not sure why my eyes don't close properly. It might be scarring or a ptosis overcorrection. 

Ptosis is a dangerous operation. Sometimes double eyelid surgery on one side will help. Maybe what you have is not true ptosis. You don't want to mess with your eyes hoping for perfection and end up with more than you bargained for. I got surgery just to even out my eyes (I had single lid and double on other) when my eyes were not that uneven. 3 years later, my eyes are completely visibly asymmetric with different shapes and sizes. By trying to tweak something to make it 5% better, I made it 100% worse.


----------



## MaiQ

Milktoki said:


> Dr Lee Hee Moon from Eye Magic operated on me; he is a very evil man as it turns out. I regret going to him every single day. He just counts his money while I suffer, and does not want to help in any way. I am not sure why my eyes don't close properly. It might be scarring or a ptosis overcorrection.
> 
> Ptosis is a dangerous operation. Sometimes double eyelid surgery on one side will help. Maybe what you have is not true ptosis. You don't want to mess with your eyes hoping for perfection and end up with more than you bargained for. I got surgery just to even out my eyes (I had single lid and double on other) when my eyes were not that uneven. 3 years later, my eyes are completely visibly asymmetric with different shapes and sizes. By trying to tweak something to make it 5% better, I made it 100% worse.


Thank you for your reply. I think your original eyes r also similar to mine (as single lid on one eye and double on the other) so thank you for the warning. I will be careful in consultation to ask carefully for whether the cause of this asymmetry is due to eye muscles or due to excessive skin/fat. I dont want perfection (as in dolly/bigger eye) i just want them to be symmetrical to each other, so I will try the least invasive surgery to correct that. Thank you for this valuable reminder. I hope your eyes will get better soon, the most worrying part is the blurry vision. There is possibly many experienced ophthalmologist who can fix your problem, please have the courage to carry on. About Dr Lee Hee Moon, I think you can voice out ur experience to  Korean Consumer Protection Agency (in English)http://www.kca.go.kr/front/english/coun_05.jsp if you had botched PS you can complain to them or http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news...13_101689.html 
Regardless of whether filing the issue and getting compensated is successful, they might well be connected with experienced and top ophthalmologists who can help fix your issues, and possibly due to their connections, the cost can be reduced. More support more opportunities, please give it a try, I hope it helps!


----------



## Milktoki

MaiQ said:


> Thank you for your reply. I think your original eyes r also similar to mine (as single lid on one eye and double on the other) so thank you for the warning. I will be careful in consultation to ask carefully for whether the cause of this asymmetry is due to eye muscles or due to excessive skin/fat. I dont want perfection (as in dolly/bigger eye) i just want them to be symmetrical to each other, so I will try the least invasive surgery to correct that. Thank you for this valuable reminder. I hope your eyes will get better soon, the most worrying part is the blurry vision. There is possibly many experienced ophthalmologist who can fix your problem, please have the courage to carry on. About Dr Lee Hee Moon, I think you can voice out ur experience to  Korean Consumer Protection Agency (in English)http://www.kca.go.kr/front/english/coun_05.jsp if you had botched PS you can complain to them or http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news...13_101689.html
> Regardless of whether filing the issue and getting compensated is successful, they might well be connected with experienced and top ophthalmologists who can help fix your issues, and possibly due to their connections, the cost can be reduced. More support more opportunities, please give it a try, I hope it helps!



Thanks; I have been trying to get the KCA involved so I'm waiting around.


----------



## shinyglittery

Milktoki & MaiQ thank you both for writing about your experiences. In the beginning of my research I really wanted big dolly eyes and perfection but experiences like yours are effective warnings. i've learned to have more realistic expectations and try to get something that is less risky but will look good instead of trying to get too much and getting bad results instead. i think we all need to be reminded of it some time. it's so easy to let dreams win over common sense. i hope you both get your problems fixed and will get some kind of compensation for your suffering.


----------



## Berry go

Why so all doctors recommend pstosis correction?


----------



## Addyson

Berry go said:


> Why so all doctors recommend pstosis correction?



Just to give balance to this argument that all doctors recommend xyz

i consulted 5 docs and the results:
- all 5 rec non incis (thin lids)
- none rec pstosis
- 3 out of 5 rec epi
- all rec lateral cant

so all i'm saying is if the consensus of docs say u need something i general go with it. also i can't stress enough how important it is to do a face-2-face consult and get the 'vibe' of a doc and whether the 2 of u 'connect' 

sometimes u just know when someone is 'selling'u something u don't need - can't describe, u just know. trust ur gut


----------



## Vanilla Creme

LIKE! 



Addyson said:


> Just to give balance to this argument that all doctors recommend xyz
> 
> so all i'm saying is if the consensus of docs say u need something i general go with it. also i can't stress enough how important it is to do a face-2-face consult and get the 'vibe' of a doc and whether the 2 of u 'connect'
> 
> sometimes u just know when someone is 'selling'u something u don't need - can't describe, u just know. trust ur gut


----------



## Vanilla Creme

True ..... I won't go on with my story....

Once you felt the "vibe" or the "feeling" is not right ....EXIT!!:doggie::doggie:



hydrolysis said:


> I agree that was exactly what happened to me. I got bad vibe from Grand Plastic Surgery both with the doctor and the translator and ignored it and now I regret it soo much - I have a lump under my eye, they are now asymmetrical. incision was made two high and uneven - my eyes are more slanted - mostly the translators fault. DONT GO TO GRAND PLASTIC SURGERY!!


----------



## jillyqueen

cloudbusting said:


> I had partial incisional surgery a couple years ago. I scar very easily and surprisingly didn't scar at all after the procedure. I religiously used Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream and my incisions healed extremely fast. I also ate a whole papaya everyday, so that could've helped as well.
> 
> Now my problem is my right crease is a little higher than my left. I don't know if this makes sense, but I think the partial incisions were made too short and they make my eyes look smaller and rounder because the corners of my eyes droop down when I smile. It doesn't really seem like I had double eyelid surgery because my fatty eyelids droop over the crease almost entirely. So now I'll be getting a revision.
> 
> A few docs have suggested lateral for me, which I hesitate to consider. It is becoming increasingly difficult to select the right doctor to do it, as I would also like to do primary rhino. If anyone has any suggestions on a clinic that masterfully does both revisional eyelid and rhino, please let me know!


Hi. It doesn't sound like there was a problem with the partial incisional method.. your problem of a "fading" double lid line could  be caused by the interference of the mongolian fold. Hence epi may be necc: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=paris85&logNo=90168438954. I am going to this doctor for eyelid surgery and i have researched on him ALOT. He not only seems to be skilled, but he also has a good character. Dr Kwon Bong Shik.
http://english.teuimps.co.kr/english/main/main.html


----------



## jillyqueen

ladybugz said:


> Well, a lot of people can't do that if they have too much fat in their eyes. I lost my crease even with incisional!
> 
> Scarring can be prevented by using tiny, tight stitching. My primary surgery scarred badly with thick, hypertrophic scars because my American doctor looped the stitches around like he was hemming a piece of clothing. I used everything he told me to: Vaseline, scar cream, ointments, etc. Didn't do a thing.
> 
> I'm not super-happy with my revisional surgery either (long story... I've posted in other threads) but the one thing the doctor did right was to do ridiculously tight stitching to prevent scars. She not only removed my old scars but prevented new ones for forming. I did use scar cream for a few months but then stopped when I realized I wasn't going to scar.


During my consultation, Dr Kwon recommended that i take the full incisional method too. I still opted for partial incisional as i was uncomfortable with the scaring. I asked him if  the fold would last and he said yes. I think i trust him...For partial incisional, there is some fat removal unlike the buried sutures method... 
I was thinking, why go for a more invasive method when there is an alternative that can also work?  Anyway I chose a thin in-folder type of double lid, not an out folder type which in most cases requires incisional.


----------



## cloudbusting

Thanks jillyqueen, I suspected that I need epi, but my creases are not symmetrical and that's another issue. Dr. Kwon is on my list. He has a very good reputation from what I've read. Fingers crossed he can fix my eyes without charging an arm and a leg!


----------



## judylui21

Anybody heard of Dr. Ha from www.hadoctor.co.kr? I can't seem to find anything online. Thanks.


----------



## wonderamy

Berry go said:


> Why so all doctors recommend pstosis correction?


I want to know that,too.


----------



## zwc

hydrolysis said:


> Does anyone have experience with Dr. Hong Jin Joo? His work seems to be pretty good. He also has English translator in house. Want to check his credentials -- please help if anyone has any information or past experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hongjinjoo.com/eng/


Hi Hydrolysis,

I am new here and been reading. I have a bad result from an eyelid surgery as well. Who did you decide to go with? I am researching for a doctor who can help fix my eye. My right one has a high eye crease and my lashline droops more that before starting about 2/3 towards the outer corner of my eye. My left eye used to have a crease but now after the new crease, the eyefold is buried just like a monolid. On top of that, my left eyelash is now upturned. When I gaze down, my left eyelid looks a lot more open than my right eyelid, because the left eye is too high and I look shock all the time while my right eyelid droops. I am very very sad and depressed...I have not gone out to see friends because I am ashamed of my eye.


----------



## happybunny7781

ladybugz said:


> Honestly? Yes. They knocked me out in the beginning (where I had a nightmare that I was dying), revived me in the middle (just for the most painful part... wtf?) and then knocked me out again for the nose job (which was painless b/c I was fully asleep with no dreams or nightmares).
> 
> I hated the process, especially compared to my primary eyelid surgery in America (where it was all local anesthesia, no sedation, and completely painless... I recovered in 5-7 days vs. the 2-3 *months *after Korea).
> 
> However, to their credit, I scarred horribly after my American surgery and did not scar at all after my Korean surgery. So maybe their more painful technique helped somehow. Their technique of tiny stitches (vs. my American doctor's big, loopy ones) seemed to make a difference, too.


ladybugz, that's very weird for them to knock you out for eye surgery... 
All my friends who underwent eye surgeries here in the states or over in korea or elsewhere had local anesthesia so they actually communicated with their doctors and nurses during their operations... 
Please don't be offensive but i'm very skeptical on the situation like what you went through like that i think... that clinics completely knock us out when they need to do something incorrect things, like switching doctors stuff... sigh


----------



## happybunny7781

Milktoki said:


> I was wondering about that too years ago when I was researching epi but seems like consensus is is that it won't change your inner corners. The skin will just stretch back to where it was. However, don't quote me on it; try to get as many opinions as possible.


Oh!! I was always curious about it and you are right!!
It could look like people having epicanthoplasty after rhinoplasty, but yes! Our skin is elastic.
It will be restored back to its original position!! Thank you, Milktoki!


----------



## forever23

hi everyone in this thread  first of all, i need to thank all of you here for unbelivable information. ive read through and okay, so i realize i need to be cautious of certain doctors who were mentioned here, like dr. lee or huh. what im surprised is those doctors move this or that clinics! thats very scary! that means i cant trust the clinic itself. also, huge clinics seem worse than smaller ones. and no latertal cantho. epi would be fine. nonincision surgery as possible. 


omg... i didn't expect finding JUST A good doctor to be this much difficult. but thank you all of you here again!


----------



## tayaton5

I just came across this thread and i wanted to share my experiences on eyelid surgery and a revision. Hope you all found a right doctor who could correct the problem by now. Please excuse my English since its not my mother language. I feel very sorry to hear that the outcome of the surgery turned bad to some of you. I had been there and i waited for 2 years to get in fixed. It was a nightmare. Before i got double eyelid surgery, I got a very small double eyelid on my left eye ,and one single eyelid on my right with a lot upper eyelid fat. I had to use a glue to make double eyelid on my right eye to make it looks symmetric to the left one. Still, i was satisfied with my look and I was pretty enough to turn a lot of heads lol. I was childish and stupid(18 years old back then ) that i decided to get a surgery because my sis wanted to do it and she told me there's no way that you could get double eyelid only one side of ur eyes its not gonna look the same w the other eye. At that time ( year 2007), i chose to go to the famous surgeon in my country who has done many celebrities in Thailand. He was too busy and  the clinic was crowded of people waiting to get a surgery from him like a factory. Nurses asked if i wanted to see surgeon or ready to get in the operating table. I followed my sis not to see doctor, but i was really hesitated if i wanted to do it or not. The surgeon came to the operating table and used a toothpick to set my new double eyelid. I wasnt on contact lenses and too shy to ask question. i let him decide it for me out of thinking that he's more professional and he should know what is best for me. I got devastated from the result. The higher double eyelid doesnt look good on me i believe some part oit has sth to do with my ptosis problem and my eyes is short in length. The fat was removed too much as well. I got criticised by a lot of friends they said i shuldnt have done it from the first place. People who never saw me before said i look really really tired all the time ,which never happened to me before the surgery no matter how tired i am. It took me so long to heal too i believe it was a laser method instead of knife. I was left sad and hopeless so i really understand the feeling of those who has gone thru the same experience. I was studying in the US at that time so i couldnt go back home to get it fixed, plus at that time nobody heard of double eyelid revision it was convinced that there was no solution for that. i spent my two years searching on internet and i found a forum of a girl who went thru the same thing. She finally found a doctor who could do that in Thailand.The clinic isnt commercial and surgery industry wasnt competitive like today. Its a small clinic with only one surgeon but hes very famous nowadays. I spent everyday watching her posts. I went back home and got a revision back to my originally small double eyelid. I was so satisfied with the result i got a lot compliments again after my two years of nightmares lol.  I loved the outcome and  i got my old self again. He didnt think that its necessary to do the transfer at that time. Well, it was a happy ending for me. Anyway, now i get older (5 yrs later) i feel my eyes look more sunken from the fat that was removed too much from my first surgery ,and i heard abt new epi method thats very famous in korea as well, but my second surgeon don't do that. So i wanna go get it done in Korea but i went through bad experience before. Its hard to find reliable sources on surgeons in korea since its all full with advertisements. Im not sure which source i could rely on to. I would appreciate if you all have any recommendation on the surgeon in Korea. And if any of you guys look for a eyelid revision in Thailand, Im gladly to help with all the information. Its a lot cheaper than in Korea obviously and not as commercial


----------



## babemama

tayaton5 said:


> I just came across this thread and i wanted to share my experiences on eyelid surgery and a revision. Hope you all found a right doctor who could correct the problem by now. Please excuse my English since its not my mother language. I feel very sorry to hear that the outcome of the surgery turned bad to some of you. I had been there and i waited for 2 years to get in fixed. It was a nightmare. Before i got double eyelid surgery, I got a very small double eyelid on my left eye ,and one single eyelid on my right with a lot upper eyelid fat. I had to use a glue to make double eyelid on my right eye to make it looks symmetric to the left one. Still, i was satisfied with my look and I was pretty enough to turn a lot of heads lol. I was childish and stupid(18 years old back then ) that i decided to get a surgery because my sis wanted to do it and she told me there's no way that you could get double eyelid only one side of ur eyes its not gonna look the same w the other eye. At that time ( year 2007), i chose to go to the famous surgeon in my country who has done many celebrities in Thailand. He was too busy and  the clinic was crowded of people waiting to get a surgery from him like a factory. Nurses asked if i wanted to see surgeon or ready to get in the operating table. I followed my sis not to see doctor, but i was really hesitated if i wanted to do it or not. The surgeon came to the operating table and used a toothpick to set my new double eyelid. I wasnt on contact lenses and too shy to ask question. i let him decide it for me out of thinking that he's more professional and he should know what is best for me. I got devastated from the result. The higher double eyelid doesnt look good on me i believe some part oit has sth to do with my ptosis problem and my eyes is short in length. The fat was removed too much as well. I got criticised by a lot of friends they said i shuldnt have done it from the first place. People who never saw me before said i look really really tired all the time ,which never happened to me before the surgery no matter how tired i am. It took me so long to heal too i believe it was a laser method instead of knife. I was left sad and hopeless so i really understand the feeling of those who has gone thru the same experience. I was studying in the US at that time so i couldnt go back home to get it fixed, plus at that time nobody heard of double eyelid revision it was convinced that there was no solution for that. i spent my two years searching on internet and i found a forum of a girl who went thru the same thing. She finally found a doctor who could do that in Thailand.The clinic isnt commercial and surgery industry wasnt competitive like today. Its a small clinic with only one surgeon but hes very famous nowadays. I spent everyday watching her posts. I went back home and got a revision back to my originally small double eyelid. I was so satisfied with the result i got a lot compliments again after my two years of nightmares lol.  I loved the outcome and  i got my old self again. He didnt think that its necessary to do the transfer at that time. Well, it was a happy ending for me. Anyway, now i get older (5 yrs later) i feel my eyes look more sunken from the fat that was removed too much from my first surgery ,and i heard abt new epi method thats very famous in korea as well, but my second surgeon don't do that. So i wanna go get it done in Korea but i went through bad experience before. Its hard to find reliable sources on surgeons in korea since its all full with advertisements. Im not sure which source i could rely on to. I would appreciate if you all have any recommendation on the surgeon in Korea. And if any of you guys look for a eyelid revision in Thailand, Im gladly to help with all the information. Its a lot cheaper than in Korea obviously and not as commercial


Hi tayaton

I'm suffering the pain from double eyelid surgery
Could we talk about this through email
My email is uniquejcsy@yahoo.com.hk


----------



## tayaton5

babemama said:


> Hi tayaton
> 
> I'm suffering the pain from double eyelid surgery
> Could we talk about this through email
> My email is uniquejcsy@yahoo.com.hk



I'm so sorry to hear that. Im sure it can be fixed. Im about to send you my email now. i'll talk to you soon


----------



## Winter11

Hi did you get your eyelid revision done by dr.kang? this is my email candace_skye@yahoo.com would you pls email if you revision is turn out good. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Unhappy

Milktoki said:


> So do your eyelids close then? Do you still have dry eyes?


Dr. Kang did a bad job. I had so many doctors lie to me to get my business. But, I still have permanent damage from him. He offered to fix some things later, and I believed his lies. But, he did not keep up on his promise. I was cheated by many doctors. They all tried to make money off of me. He took out too much skin. It is a big problem and I am suffering daily.


----------



## Unhappy

If I wrote something positive about him, it was because I was told a bunch of lies.


----------



## K Couture

forever23 said:


> hi everyone in this thread  first of all, i need to thank all of you here for unbelivable information. ive read through and okay, so i realize i need to be cautious of certain doctors who were mentioned here, like dr. lee or huh. what im surprised is those doctors move this or that clinics! thats very scary! that means i cant trust the clinic itself. also, huge clinics seem worse than smaller ones. and no latertal cantho. epi would be fine. nonincision surgery as possible.
> 
> 
> omg... i didn't expect finding JUST A good doctor to be this much difficult. but thank you all of you here again!


U know if u have the time and finances aren't an issue. U should do what i did. I made one trip down to consult multiple clinics and surgeons. Then came back home spoke to my local surgeons then flew back out again a few months later. Visited a few more surgeons then picked my surgeon. 

I think the more you research, the more medical opinions you get, the greater your understanding of the procedures in as intricate as you can understand, the higher ure chances at making the most informed decision which best suits your facial/body structure


----------



## Unhappy

Unhappy said:


> Dr. Kang did a bad job. I had so many doctors lie to me to get my business. But, I still have permanent damage from him. He offered to fix some things later, and I believed his lies. But, he did not keep up on his promise. I was cheated by many doctors. They all tried to make money off of me. He took out too much skin. It is a big problem and I am suffering daily.


IOU Dr. Kang and BIO Dr. Cho ruined my eyes. They are very immoral and when they make mistakes they just lie to you and blame you. They called me ugly after they ruined my face.


----------



## Unhappy

Unhappy said:


> IOU Dr. Kang and BIO Dr. Cho ruined my eyes. They are very immoral and when they make mistakes they just lie to you and blame you. They called me ugly after they ruined my face.


The problem I had with Dr. Cho at BIO was I accidentally saw Dr. Hong another doctor at his clinic. This caused Dr. Hong to get upset when I did not choose him. Dr. Cho made a big deal over this. WHen Dr. Cho did the wrong surgery on my eyes, he did not apologize. HE was very domineering and tried to bully me. He told me to shut up and that I was a liar even though I had before pictures he said they were photo shopped. IF they think you are poor they will treat you badly when something goes wrong evethough I paid 8 million won cash which is almost 8 thousand dollars US. These bad surgeries do happen in Korea.


----------



## lipophil

Vinna said:


> 1- Regen
> 2- Wongin
> 3- Grand
> 4- ID
> 5- BK
> 6- Dream
> 7- TL
> 8- Hershe
> 9- Dr. Hong
> 10- Pure Art




Relatively not as known because they don't market to Westerners on google ads, ST plastic is renowned among Korean celebs.


----------



## mblem

lipophil said:


> Relatively not as known because they don't market to Westerners on google ads, ST plastic is renowned among Korean celebs.


May I ask how you know about this clinic? There was a member who is now gone or banned who posted that their friend was director of this clinic and was trying to market to us. I've never seen them on a korean site.


----------



## lipophil

acq said:


> May I ask how you know about this clinic? There was a member who is now gone or banned who posted that their friend was director of this clinic and was trying to market to us. I've never seen them on a korean site.


I know them by talking to my celeb hair stylist in Apgujeong a hair and makeup salon that only caters to mainly high end Koreans or celebs. Celeb shops in Korea dont advertise. Go by word of mouth?


----------



## Cherieohcherie

lipophil said:


> I know them by talking to my celeb hair stylist in Apgujeong a hair and makeup salon that only caters to mainly high end Koreans or celebs. Celeb shops in Korea dont advertise. Go by word of mouth?



Is there any website for ST Plastic?

I am looking for Double eyelid revision. I had done one revision in DAPRS but still i find it unnatural. I am considering Eve, Secret and the line.


----------



## lipophil

Cherieohcherie said:


> Is there any website for ST Plastic?
> 
> I am looking for Double eyelid revision. I had done one revision in DAPRS but still i find it unnatural. I am considering Eve, Secret and the line.



Their website is http://stkorea.co.kr/mobile/
And seems this is examples of their double eyelid revisions http://stkorea.co.kr/mobile/eyeClinic/eyeClinic.php


----------



## sunflower y

I was adissection of the double eyelid surgery in jan.2016 .
Surgery style is different in the same hospital ..
I had surgery at the lee and jang Ps in kang-nam st. 
Im satisfied~~~~


----------



## Cherieohcherie

sunflower y said:


> I was adissection of the double eyelid surgery in jan.2016 .
> Surgery style is different in the same hospital ..
> I had surgery at the lee and jang Ps in kang-nam st.
> Im satisfied~~~~




do you have the website of the clinic?


----------



## sunflower y

Cherieohcherie said:


> do you have the website of the clinic?


Yes..but they have only korean&chinese web version , is it ok?


----------



## Cherieohcherie

sunflower y said:


> Yes..but they have only korean&chinese web version , is it ok?


Yup. Is ok. Do you have any pic of before and after?


----------



## Jeejee

tayaton5 said:


> I just came across this thread and i wanted to share my experiences on eyelid surgery and a revision. Hope you all found a right doctor who could correct the problem by now. Please excuse my English since its not my mother language. I feel very sorry to hear that the outcome of the surgery turned bad to some of you. I had been there and i waited for 2 years to get in fixed. It was a nightmare. Before i got double eyelid surgery, I got a very small double eyelid on my left eye ,and one single eyelid on my right with a lot upper eyelid fat. I had to use a glue to make double eyelid on my right eye to make it looks symmetric to the left one. Still, i was satisfied with my look and I was pretty enough to turn a lot of heads lol. I was childish and stupid(18 years old back then ) that i decided to get a surgery because my sis wanted to do it and she told me there's no way that you could get double eyelid only one side of ur eyes its not gonna look the same w the other eye. At that time ( year 2007), i chose to go to the famous surgeon in my country who has done many celebrities in Thailand. He was too busy and  the clinic was crowded of people waiting to get a surgery from him like a factory. Nurses asked if i wanted to see surgeon or ready to get in the operating table. I followed my sis not to see doctor, but i was really hesitated if i wanted to do it or not. The surgeon came to the operating table and used a toothpick to set my new double eyelid. I wasnt on contact lenses and too shy to ask question. i let him decide it for me out of thinking that he's more professional and he should know what is best for me. I got devastated from the result. The higher double eyelid doesnt look good on me i believe some part oit has sth to do with my ptosis problem and my eyes is short in length. The fat was removed too much as well. I got criticised by a lot of friends they said i shuldnt have done it from the first place. People who never saw me before said i look really really tired all the time ,which never happened to me before the surgery no matter how tired i am. It took me so long to heal too i believe it was a laser method instead of knife. I was left sad and hopeless so i really understand the feeling of those who has gone thru the same experience. I was studying in the US at that time so i couldnt go back home to get it fixed, plus at that time nobody heard of double eyelid revision it was convinced that there was no solution for that. i spent my two years searching on internet and i found a forum of a girl who went thru the same thing. She finally found a doctor who could do that in Thailand.The clinic isnt commercial and surgery industry wasnt competitive like today. Its a small clinic with only one surgeon but hes very famous nowadays. I spent everyday watching her posts. I went back home and got a revision back to my originally small double eyelid. I was so satisfied with the result i got a lot compliments again after my two years of nightmares lol.  I loved the outcome and  i got my old self again. He didnt think that its necessary to do the transfer at that time. Well, it was a happy ending for me. Anyway, now i get older (5 yrs later) i feel my eyes look more sunken from the fat that was removed too much from my first surgery ,and i heard abt new epi method thats very famous in korea as well, but my second surgeon don't do that. So i wanna go get it done in Korea but i went through bad experience before. Its hard to find reliable sources on surgeons in korea since its all full with advertisements. Im not sure which source i could rely on to. I would appreciate if you all have any recommendation on the surgeon in Korea. And if any of you guys look for a eyelid revision in Thailand, Im gladly to help with all the information. Its a lot cheaper than in Korea obviously and not as commercial



Hi Tayaton5, 

I am new here. I got double eyelid surgery last year in Thailand and the result was bad, similar to you. My creases were done too high which make me look older. Now, I'm looking for a revision in Korea and found your info about revision in Thailand. Could you please share me more detail? Btw, sorry for my English.
Here's my email : jeerada.c@gmail.com 

Thank you very much


----------



## lucykwa1988

Hey Guys,
Does any one have any experience with Cinderella Clinic? I sent them like 3 emails and they claim they never received them. I'm not very impressed with the customer service I've received so far (or a lack off). The email written back to me sounded like they couldn't even be bothered-- plus that it was written in poor English. I'm keen on this clinic, but the service so far has put me off.....


----------



## MissOrange

lucykwa1988 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Does any one have any experience with Cinderella Clinic? I sent them like 3 emails and they claim they never received them. I'm not very impressed with the customer service I've received so far (or a lack off). The email written back to me sounded like they couldn't even be bothered-- plus that it was written in poor English. I'm keen on this clinic, but the service so far has put me off.....


@lucykwa1988 I initially paid a deposit with Cinderella Clinic but cancelled when I read 2 negative reviews on this forum. I went with Dr Seo at MVP for my revision DES (had 4 previous DES by Harley Street surgeons but lids still droop over time). It is 6 months now and my lids still look great. No brainer. He was the cheapest quote at the time and did a great job with minimal swelling and fast recovery.


----------



## lucykwa1988

MissOrange said:


> @lucykwa1988 I initially paid a deposit with Cinderella Clinic but cancelled when I read 2 negative reviews on this forum. I went with Dr Seo at MVP for my revision DES (had 4 previous DES by Harley Street surgeons but lids still droop over time). It is 6 months now and my lids still look great. No brainer. He was the cheapest quote at the time and did a great job with minimal swelling and fast recovery.




Oh, thank you! I'm happy to hear it worked out for you.
I'll be on the look out for another clinic. Actually I'll take a look at MVP now


----------



## pauly

tayaton5 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Im sure it can be fixed. Im about to send you my email now. i'll talk to you soon


can you let me know which surgeon you  went to for eyelid surgery in Thailand?


----------



## pauly

tayaton5 said:


> I just came across this thread and i wanted to share my experiences on eyelid surgery and a revision. Hope you all found a right doctor who could correct the problem by now. Please excuse my English since its not my mother language. I feel very sorry to hear that the outcome of the surgery turned bad to some of you. I had been there and i waited for 2 years to get in fixed. It was a nightmare. Before i got double eyelid surgery, I got a very small double eyelid on my left eye ,and one single eyelid on my right with a lot upper eyelid fat. I had to use a glue to make double eyelid on my right eye to make it looks symmetric to the left one. Still, i was satisfied with my look and I was pretty enough to turn a lot of heads lol. I was childish and stupid(18 years old back then ) that i decided to get a surgery because my sis wanted to do it and she told me there's no way that you could get double eyelid only one side of ur eyes its not gonna look the same w the other eye. At that time ( year 2007), i chose to go to the famous surgeon in my country who has done many celebrities in Thailand. He was too busy and  the clinic was crowded of people waiting to get a surgery from him like a factory. Nurses asked if i wanted to see surgeon or ready to get in the operating table. I followed my sis not to see doctor, but i was really hesitated if i wanted to do it or not. The surgeon came to the operating table and used a toothpick to set my new double eyelid. I wasnt on contact lenses and too shy to ask question. i let him decide it for me out of thinking that he's more professional and he should know what is best for me. I got devastated from the result. The higher double eyelid doesnt look good on me i believe some part oit has sth to do with my ptosis problem and my eyes is short in length. The fat was removed too much as well. I got criticised by a lot of friends they said i shuldnt have done it from the first place. People who never saw me before said i look really really tired all the time ,which never happened to me before the surgery no matter how tired i am. It took me so long to heal too i believe it was a laser method instead of knife. I was left sad and hopeless so i really understand the feeling of those who has gone thru the same experience. I was studying in the US at that time so i couldnt go back home to get it fixed, plus at that time nobody heard of double eyelid revision it was convinced that there was no solution for that. i spent my two years searching on internet and i found a forum of a girl who went thru the same thing. She finally found a doctor who could do that in Thailand.The clinic isnt commercial and surgery industry wasnt competitive like today. Its a small clinic with only one surgeon but hes very famous nowadays. I spent everyday watching her posts. I went back home and got a revision back to my originally small double eyelid. I was so satisfied with the result i got a lot compliments again after my two years of nightmares lol.  I loved the outcome and  i got my old self again. He didnt think that its necessary to do the transfer at that time. Well, it was a happy ending for me. Anyway, now i get older (5 yrs later) i feel my eyes look more sunken from the fat that was removed too much from my first surgery ,and i heard abt new epi method thats very famous in korea as well, but my second surgeon don't do that. So i wanna go get it done in Korea but i went through bad experience before. Its hard to find reliable sources on surgeons in korea since its all full with advertisements. Im not sure which source i could rely on to. I would appreciate if you all have any recommendation on the surgeon in Korea. And if any of you guys look for a eyelid revision in Thailand, Im gladly to help with all the information. Its a lot cheaper than in Korea obviously and not as commercial


pls.. I would like to have the name of your surgeon in Thailand


----------



## kittymon

any one has experience on eyelid fat grafting recently?


----------



## heimcha.j

kittymon said:


> any one has experience on eyelid fat grafting recently?


No, but my friend did last summer. They extracted it from within her cheeck (from the inside) and then grafted it into her sunken eye sockets. Pretty cool if you ask me, I didn't realize they had this type of surgery. It turned out pretty nice and natural though. I was really surprised cause for a while we were worried it would be too buldgy.


----------



## MissOrange

kittymon said:


> any one has experience on eyelid fat grafting recently?


Hi @kittymon, I had eyelid fat grafting with my revision DES by Dr Seo at MVP. It knocked off decades! But you will need a top up. It has been 7 months since my DES and fg and I am trying to hold off on top up until a bit later in 2017 as there is still some fat graft left but not as much as back in May when my eyes looked perfect. I think fat grafts in general need 2-3 goes to stay.


----------



## kittymon

heimcha.j said:


> No, but my friend did last summer. They extracted it from within her cheeck (from the inside) and then grafted it into her sunken eye sockets. Pretty cool if you ask me, I didn't realize they had this type of surgery. It turned out pretty nice and natural though. I was really surprised cause for a while we were worried it would be too buldgy.



wow that sounds really cool from her cheeks. may i know which clinic did your friend visit? thanks for replying (:


----------



## kittymon

MissOrange said:


> Hi @kittymon, I had eyelid fat grafting with my revision DES by Dr Seo at MVP. It knocked off decades! But you will need a top up. It has been 7 months since my DES and fg and I am trying to hold off on top up until a bit later in 2017 as there is still some fat graft left but not as much as back in May when my eyes looked perfect. I think fat grafts in general need 2-3 goes to stay.



Hi @MissOrange thanks for replying! May i know why did dr seo suggest fat graft method for your eyelids? i am rather confuse on whether I should do that or not. do they offer free top up or its a separate payment once you need a topup? what method of DES did you do as well? thanks (:


----------



## Gats

MissOrange said:


> Hi @kittymon, I had eyelid fat grafting with my revision DES by Dr Seo at MVP. It knocked off decades! But you will need a top up. It has been 7 months since my DES and fg and I am trying to hold off on top up until a bit later in 2017 as there is still some fat graft left but not as much as back in May when my eyes looked perfect. I think fat grafts in general need 2-3 goes to stay.



Did you get full face fg and not just eyelids? Top up is included in price of first fg surgery right? I thought there is time limit to get top up, like they need you to come back within 6 months?


----------



## hkly87

MissOrange said:


> @lucykwa1988 I initially paid a deposit with Cinderella Clinic but cancelled when I read 2 negative reviews on this forum. I went with Dr Seo at MVP for my revision DES (had 4 previous DES by Harley Street surgeons but lids still droop over time). It is 6 months now and my lids still look great. No brainer. He was the cheapest quote at the time and did a great job with minimal swelling and fast recovery.


Hi @MissOrange,
Would you mind telling me how much you paid for your DES revision? I just emailed MVP and they quoted me a ridiculous price, way more than Teium and Dream. Due to your review, I was really leaning towards them but now I'm not so sure. Thanks!


----------



## hkly87

absolutebeauty said:


> hey~ have you decide which hospital for eye revision?
> i also would like to fix my eyes..
> i am planning to go korea also!


I've decided to get consultations at Teium, Dream, and possibly MVP. But MVP was the most expensive out of the three and they refuse to lower their price online. They said they would give me a lower price if I booked first and put a deposit down, which I am not willing to do without meeting the surgeon in person. I'm actually pretty disappointed in their response..


----------



## Kay2016

(I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)

Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.

Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp

And Korean version:
http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp

(I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)

Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## Polyware

Never ever go to Cinderella plastic surgury, it's the worst experience I had ever had in Korea. After surgery, I'm having my two eyes in different size, thighs and inside of the mouth still have affections even after stiches removed 1 months ago. I contacted them and they are doing nothing and no reply... heard lots of horrible story about their nose job and breast jobs as well.


----------



## shawtysoo

Is there anybody who went to View for revision des and nose?


----------



## Theyester

Are there any other clinics beside Wonjin and Grand to avoid?


----------



## strawberrybeachgirl

lucykwa1988 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Does any one have any experience with Cinderella Clinic? I sent them like 3 emails and they claim they never received them. I'm not very impressed with the customer service I've received so far (or a lack off). The email written back to me sounded like they couldn't even be bothered-- plus that it was written in poor English. I'm keen on this clinic, but the service so far has put me off.....


Same here. Before I went to Korea, I wanted to have consultation with Cinderella and tried to make an appointment and get a quote, even though I heard their after care is bad. They were very slow in responding and seemed like they don't care. My guess is they are busy enough with the locals and won't bother about ppl who would like to schedule an appointment months in advance...


----------



## strawberrybeachgirl

Theyester said:


> Are there any other clinics beside Wonjin and Grand to avoid?


I tried to avoid Wonjin, Grand, ID, BK, Jewelry, Faceline, Jelium... 
Just my 2cents.


----------



## chokey

Which doctor is best at fixing congenital ptosis?


----------



## LKQ

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## LKQ

Hi, can you please send yr b&a pic? I'm having consultation with MVP Dr Seo next week. 
Kakaotalk : Nana


----------



## niniwowo

my god.. i am also seeing Doc Seo in Jan 2018. Nothing major thou, just fat graft. But still...


----------



## cancan334

Thanks all Ps member that recommened doctor Shin for eyelid revision .I love my result.This is my pix after the operation 3 hours .


----------



## Ann Lim

cancan334 said:


> Thanks all Ps member that recommened doctor Shin for eyelid revision .I love my result.This is my pix after the operation 3 hours .


Hi. Looks pretty good for something done just after 3 hours I must say. Why did you have revision for? What was wrong with the first surgery? Which clinic is Dr Shin from?


----------



## Plasticaddict

Hi All,
anyone knows where Dr. cho, young-kyoo / Dr. jo, young-gyu (same doctor) working at now? He was previously from Braun, read quite a few good reviews on him, but he just left the hospital


----------



## candyfloss8318

Anyone know anything about Dream for eyelid revision? I saw them on Let Me In Thailand and was very impressed with the results albeit the contestants were getting eyelid surgery for the first time. Please let me know!


----------



## kayart0803

If anyone is interested in revision in U.S, feel free to PM me and i'll share you my doc's name. I got a revision with her 3 weeks back and more than happy with results.


----------



## MissOrange

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


This is a classic example of a fake negative shill review probably written by someone working for a competing clinic. The review will not mention which doctor as it never happened. There will be no photos as it is fake. And no mention of the consultant's name. Another giveaway is the price. Sounds like it may be written by someone working for Opera. Revision des for 3 million is cheap as I was quoted 4-5 million ar other clinics in 2016. Just choose my revision des surgeon at mvp Dr Seo and you will be fine. Always get ptosis correction too as it tightens the muscle so the des crease will stay put and not drop, like smas addresses the muscles and bullhorn lip lift too.

Remember shills can write fake positive and fake negative reviews. Always ask for the name of the ps and photos. 

Examples of real negative reviews are from @NadineP and her awful rhino photo at april31 and @krod2017 and her botched rhino photo at tlps.


----------



## miss miyu

MissOrange said:


> This is a classic example of a fake negative shill review probably written by someone working for a competing clinic. The review will not mention which doctor as it never happened. There will be no photos as it is fake. And no mention of the consultant's name. Another giveaway is the price. Sounds like it may be written by someone working for Opera. Revision des for 3 million is cheap as I was quoted 4-5 million ar other clinics in 2016. Just choose my revision des surgeon at mvp Dr Seo and you will be fine. Always get ptosis correction too as it tightens the muscle so the des crease will stay put and not drop, like smas addresses the muscles and bullhorn lip lift too.
> 
> Remember shills can write fake positive and fake negative reviews. Always ask for the name of the ps and photos.
> 
> Examples of real negative reviews are from @NadineP and her awful rhino photo at april31 and @krod2017 and her botched rhino photo at tlps.


Hi @MissOrange , may I ask why did you deduce that she works for Opera? Opera is on my shortlist. Does Opera have a bad reputation here on PF?


----------



## Ada Ngo

kayart0803 said:


> If anyone is interested in revision in U.S, feel free to PM me and i'll share you my doc's name. I got a revision with her 3 weeks back and more than happy with results.


pls share with me.thanks


----------



## Cindy1202

Hi can you tell me which clinic did you have your eyelid revision please? I also have raised scars after my primary eyelid surgery and I am planning to go to Korea for eyelid revision


ladybugz said:


> Honestly? Yes. They knocked me out in the beginning (where I had a nightmare that I was dying), revived me in the middle (just for the most painful part... wtf?) and then knocked me out again for the nose job (which was painless b/c I was fully asleep with no dreams or nightmares).
> 
> I hated the process, especially compared to my primary eyelid surgery in America (where it was all local anesthesia, no sedation, and completely painless... I recovered in 5-7 days vs. the 2-3 *months *after Korea).
> 
> However, to their credit, I scarred horribly after my American surgery and did not scar at all after my Korean surgery. So maybe their more painful technique helped somehow. Their technique of tiny stitches (vs. my American doctor's big, loopy ones) seemed to make a difference, too.


 ca


----------



## Cindy1202

I just had eyelid revision in Seoul in November this year and I am really disappointed with my results. I think I need to go to Seoul again for another eyelid revision. Anyone going to Seoul next year for eyelid revision? maybe we can talk and catch up. Please add my kakaotalk id: Cindy1202


----------



## tayaton5

Cindy1202 said:


> I just had eyelid revision in Seoul in November this year and I am really disappointed with my results. I think I need to go to Seoul again for another eyelid revision. Anyone going to Seoul next year for eyelid revision? maybe we can talk and catch up. Please add my kakaotalk id: Cindy1202



I went through double eyelid surgeries four times in Thailand. First time I was young and did not communicate with the doctor before the surgery. I let the surgeon chose the height of my double eyelid and it turned out to be too high which made me look tired and sad( he also took out a lot of my upper eyelid fat). So I decided to get a double eyelid revision with another surgeon but this time I told him that I wanted to lower the height of my double eyelid to my original one. I was extremely satisfied with the result until eight years later when I noticed that my eyes looked tired because of hollow eyelid and some excess skin. I went to consult with the same surgeon who performed an eyelid revision for me last time and insisted that I only wanted an upper fat graft only.  Although he did not think I needed to do anything but he agreed to do it for me. However, he kept telling me that I could also get higher double eyelid but not as high as when I had it done first time and had my excess skin removed. Since I trusted him so much and he kept insisting on what he thought on my operation day,  I let him do it the way he wanted and guess what, it turned out that my eyes looked very small, droopy and sad. But I was also the one to blame since an upper eyelid fat graft was not a solution for my problem from the beginning. At first, I was gonna give up even though I was sad that nobody told me that I was pretty anymore but it was not as bad as the first time so I did not want to risk it anymore. I covered my face with a baseball cap and sunglasses most of the times. Until I came back to Thailand for a vacation recently, I met an old lady who encouraged me to get my original eye back again.  I am so glad that I listened to her and had it done in Thailand instead of Korea. This time, my surgeon happened to be an ophthalmologist as well. It was really expensive (not as expensive as in Korean) but I was willing to pay a fortune anyway if I could at least get my original eye back. It turned out I didn't get my original eye back exactly and they have not seemed to be perfectly equaled yet but I am extremely satisfied as it solved all my problems and It healed super fast. I got a good feedbacks from people around me so far. I wanted to share my experience with you and everyone here as I was once considering getting a surgery in Korea as well. I contacted many agents and hospitals directly before, they quoted $5,000 to 9,000 just for double eyelid revision which also includes many procedures like extending the length of my eyes and ptosis correction. As much as I was willing to pay for beauty, I was also hesitating since I heard many horror stories of Thai people who got botched surgeries in Korea and some of them almost died. Most of good surgeons that are famous among locals in my country don't do much marketing especially to foreigners since they already have many patients from referring.  I do not want to disencourage from going to get a revision in Korea but you should at least find someone who could share with you their real experiences of having an eyelid revision in Korea. Even though I spent years searching online, I still couldnt find one but I hope you find one soon.  Anyway, best of lucks and do not give up


----------



## Cindy1202

tayaton5 said:


> I went through double eyelid surgeries four times in Thailand. First time I was young and did not communicate with the doctor before the surgery. I let the surgeon chose the height of my double eyelid and it turned out to be too high which made me look tired and sad( he also took out a lot of my upper eyelid fat). So I decided to get a double eyelid revision with another surgeon but this time I told him that I wanted to lower the height of my double eyelid to my original one. I was extremely satisfied with the result until eight years later when I noticed that my eyes looked tired because of hollow eyelid and some excess skin. I went to consult with the same surgeon who performed an eyelid revision for me last time and insisted that I only wanted an upper fat graft only.  Although he did not think I needed to do anything but he agreed to do it for me. However, he kept telling me that I could also get higher double eyelid but not as high as when I had it done first time and had my excess skin removed. Since I trusted him so much and he kept insisting on what he thought on my operation day,  I let him do it the way he wanted and guess what, it turned out that my eyes looked very small, droopy and sad. But I was also the one to blame since an upper eyelid fat graft was not a solution for my problem from the beginning. At first, I was gonna give up even though I was sad that nobody told me that I was pretty anymore but it was not as bad as the first time so I did not want to risk it anymore. I covered my face with a baseball cap and sunglasses most of the times. Until I came back to Thailand for a vacation recently, I met an old lady who encouraged me to get my original eye back again.  I am so glad that I listened to her and had it done in Thailand instead of Korea. This time, my surgeon happened to be an ophthalmologist as well. It was really expensive (not as expensive as in Korean) but I was willing to pay a fortune anyway if I could at least get my original eye back. It turned out I didn't get my original eye back exactly and they have not seemed to be perfectly equaled yet but I am extremely satisfied as it solved all my problems and It healed super fast. I got a good feedbacks from people around me so far. I wanted to share my experience with you and everyone here as I was once considering getting a surgery in Korea as well. I contacted many agents and hospitals directly before, they quoted $5,000 to 9,000 just for double eyelid revision which also includes many procedures like extending the length of my eyes and ptosis correction. As much as I was willing to pay for beauty, I was also hesitating since I heard many horror stories of Thai people who got botched surgeries in Korea and some of them almost died. Most of good surgeons that are famous among locals in my country don't do much marketing especially to foreigners since they already have many patients from referring.  I do not want to disencourage from going to get a revision in Korea but you should at least find someone who could share with you their real experiences of having an eyelid revision in Korea. Even though I spent years searching online, I still couldnt find one but I hope you find one soon.  Anyway, best of lucks and do not give up



Thank you for sharing your experience  I am glad that you got good result and are happy with your eyes now now. I know that there are also many good clinics in Thailand too, but it is extremely hard for me to find information because I am foreigners.  people only talk a lot about clinics in Korea. After my primary surgery in my country, my eyes were scarring badly and I also have hypertrophic scars in the inner corner of my eyes. I was very desparating and waiting each day to pass to come to Seoul for my revision surgery. However, the doctor did not help me with my scars and now I am facing the thread of uneven eyes now ( I am 1.5 months post operation, maybe because of swelling that cause my eyes to be uneven). After my primary surgery, I have lost all my confidence and do not want to go out and look to other people anymore and now I feel like I have to suffer from the same situation all over again. Finding a clinic is also very challenging because every clinic has good and bad reviews and also many reviews are also promoters. I really hope I can find someone having the same problem with me and find a clinic suit me


----------



## tayaton5

Cindy1202 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience  I am glad that you got good result and are happy with your eyes now now. I know that there are also many good clinics in Thailand too, but it is extremely hard for me to find information because I am foreigners.  people only talk a lot about clinics in Korea. After my primary surgery in my country, my eyes were scarring badly and I also have hypertrophic scars in the inner corner of my eyes. I was very desparating and waiting each day to pass to come to Seoul for my revision surgery. However, the doctor did not help me with my scars and now I am facing the thread of uneven eyes now ( I am 1.5 months post operation, maybe because of swelling that cause my eyes to be uneven). After my primary surgery, I have lost all my confidence and do not want to go out and look to other people anymore and now I feel like I have to suffer from the same situation all over again. Finding a clinic is also very challenging because every clinic has good and bad reviews and also many reviews are also promoters. I really hope I can find someone having the same problem with me and find a clinic suit me



Sorry to hear that. I am sure that uneven eyes will look less noticeable better once it completely healed. About the scars, I think it can be easily fixed if you have excess skins but give it at least six months.  I found a thread here that recommends some clinics in Korea that seems legit but still I cannot find much informations about those clinics. Ill leave a link below just in case you are interested. I can also recommend you some clinics in Thailand as well  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-ultimate-plastic-surgery-guide-in-korea-pt-2.993263/


----------



## Cindy1202

tayaton5 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am sure that uneven eyes will look less noticeable better once it completely healed. About the scars, I think it can be easily fixed if you have excess skins but give it at least six months.  I found a thread here that recommends some clinics in Korea that seems legit but still I cannot find much informations about those clinics. Ill leave a link below just in case you are interested. I can also recommend you some clinics in Thailand as well  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-ultimate-plastic-surgery-guide-in-korea-pt-2.993263/


Thank you so much for helping me I am appreciated it . Yes, Can I message you to get information about clinics in Thailand


----------



## princessegg

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...



Hi I private messaged you regarding MVP clinic as I have also had a below average experience with them. Please get back to me as it will be much appreciated!


----------



## tayaton5

Cindy1202 said:


> Thank you so much for helping me I am appreciated it . Yes, Can I message you to get information about clinics in Thailand





Cindy1202 said:


> Thank you so much for helping me I am appreciated it . Yes, Can I message you to get information about clinics in Thailand


Sure. I sent you a private conversation. 


Cindy1202 said:


> Thank you so much for helping me I am appreciated it . Yes, Can I message you to get information about clinics in Thailand


check out a private conversation.


----------



## pizzawto

tayaton5 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am sure that uneven eyes will look less noticeable better once it completely healed. About the scars, I think it can be easily fixed if you have excess skins but give it at least six months.  I found a thread here that recommends some clinics in Korea that seems legit but still I cannot find much informations about those clinics. Ill leave a link below just in case you are interested. I can also recommend you some clinics in Thailand as well  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-ultimate-plastic-surgery-guide-in-korea-pt-2.993263/



Hi Tayaton5, thanks for sharing with us your experiences! 
I have gone through double eyelid and epi surgeries twice and both cases were failures.
I am interested to know which clinics are good in eyelid revisions in Thailand.
Can you please share with me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bianchi0143

I've been doing some research on clinics for revision rhinoplasty and I stumbled upon GEO/GIO clinic.
They specialize on eyes and won best surgery clinic in 2016.The doctor is also very famous among the locals I don't know why no one talks about this clinic here on purseforum.


----------



## Levan

cancan334 said:


> Thanks all Ps member that recommened doctor Shin for eyelid revision .I love my result.This is my pix after the operation 3 hours .


Hi "CANCAN334"
Can you please tell me which clinic and doctor you went to for the eyelid revision. How much does it cost? And do you have any before photos. Your surgery look very good and i want to have my done in the same way. Thanks


----------



## bojinns

Hi everyone, its been awhile since I posted. My wife and I went back to Seoul in Feb 2018 for her double eyelid revision; saw a couple clinics (MVP, IOU, Teuim, and I think one other but forgot since I had deleted most of my research upon my return back to the US)

Well she settled on Dr Kang at IOU and she's not happy with the end results. I'd post pictures but rather do it privately since she's very reserved and obviously nervous about being judged. I think you all know how that feels when your surgery results aren't to your satisfaction, you can lose that confidence....

Anyway, I was hoping some of you can help me with my research since we are now looking to go back to Seoul for help. Hopefully the Drs we see this time won't recommend another eyelid revision since this would be her third revision if she chose to go through with it.

I'm trying to find that link or web page that had a "blacklist" of all the clinics in Seoul so that we can research whos had complaints or lawsuits? I believe I found it on the webpage on this forum but don't recall where...

thanks so much to all of you for your help, 
Joe


----------



## Andinh1993

Hello all , I am new here and I am so excited to know your experiences . I am going to Korea next January for my rhinoplasty and my eyelid revision done . Have anyone heard about Dr Kim from Faceplus surgery ? And I want Dr Kang at IOU for my eyelid revision . Both of them are good ? Hope to hear your experiences and recommendations. Thank you so much .


----------



## Levan

Andinh1993 said:


> Hello all , I am new here and I am so excited to know your experiences . I am going to Korea next January for my rhinoplasty and my eyelid revision done . Have anyone heard about Dr Kim from Faceplus surgery ? And I want Dr Kang at IOU for my eyelid revision . Both of them are good ? Hope to hear your experiences and recommendations. Thank you so much .


Hi  Andinh, 
I how did you know about Faceplus surgery? I found it on facebook.vn, seem like a small clinic but has good reviews. What does Dr Kim major in? Have you message Dr Kang about eyelid revision? 
Thanks


----------



## Andinh1993

Hello Levan , 
Dr Kim is good about  nose surgery , so I made an appointment with him for consultation in Jan in person  . But I emailed him, He saw my pictures , and told me what I need to do and his quote too . It’s really detail and his explaination was  the same the other Korean doctor who consulted me last July. So  I am a little comfortable with him . For my eyelid , I met Dr Kang and he explained and gave a quote . I felt really comfortable with him until I saw some bad reviews here . It made me so confused . Any recommendations for me ? 
Thank you .


----------



## Andinh1993

bojinns said:


> Hi everyone, its been awhile since I posted. My wife and I went back to Seoul in Feb 2018 for her double eyelid revision; saw a couple clinics (MVP, IOU, Teuim, and I think one other but forgot since I had deleted most of my research upon my return back to the US)
> 
> Well she settled on Dr Kang at IOU and she's not happy with the end results. I'd post pictures but rather do it privately since she's very reserved and obviously nervous about being judged. I think you all know how that feels when your surgery results aren't to your satisfaction, you can lose that confidence....
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping some of you can help me with my research since we are now looking to go back to Seoul for help. Hopefully the Drs we see this time won't recommend another eyelid revision since this would be her third revision if she chose to go through with it.
> 
> I'm trying to find that link or web page that had a "blacklist" of all the clinics in Seoul so that we can research whos had complaints or lawsuits? I believe I found it on the webpage on this forum but don't recall where...
> 
> thanks so much to all of you for your help,
> Joe


Hello Bojjin , 
I am sorry to hear that . I am planing to have the surgery with dr Kang too , would you mind if I could see your eyes picture ? 
Thank you .


----------



## Levan

Andinh1993 said:


> Hello Levan ,
> Dr Kim is good about  nose surgery , so I made an appointment with him for consultation in Jan in person  . But I emailed him, He saw my pictures , and told me what I need to do and his quote too . It’s really detail and his explaination was  the same the other Korean doctor who consulted me last July. So  I am a little comfortable with him . For my eyelid , I met Dr Kang and he explained and gave a quote . I felt really comfortable with him until I saw some bad reviews here . It made me so confused . Any recommendations for me ?
> Thank you .


Hi Andinh, 
I emailed Dr Kang my photos about eyelid revision. But he doesn't explained much and the price is expensive as well. I also emailed Dr Park at Faceplus, he's the head surgeon there and he gave me a better explanation and price is cheaper. They're  many Vietnamese actress/actor/singer performed surgery at Faceplus by Dr Park, so i'm more comfortable to pick him. You're going in January right? I'm going in April. Let me know of the outcome


----------



## Andinh1993

Levan said:


> Hi Andinh,
> I emailed Dr Kang my photos about eyelid revision. But he doesn't explained much and the price is expensive as well. I also emailed Dr Park at Faceplus, he's the head surgeon there and he gave me a better explanation and price is cheaper. They're  many Vietnamese actress/actor/singer performed surgery at Faceplus by Dr Park, so i'm more comfortable to pick him. You're going in January right? I'm going in April. Let me know of the outcome


 Dr Kang does not explain to you much even in person consultation, he just let you see his customers’ pictures .  The price is so expensive and My quote is $ 6700. Are you Vietnamese ?  How do you know about dr Park at Face plus ? Why do you know a lot Vietnamese celebrities came there ? Who are they ?


----------



## Levan

Andinh1993 said:


> Dr Kang does not explain to you much even in person consultation, he just let you see his customers’ pictures .  The price is so expensive and My quote is $ 6700. Are you Vietnamese ?  How do you know about dr Park at Face plus ? Why do you know a lot Vietnamese celebrities came there ? Who are they ?


Hi Andinh, 
I only emailed Dr Kang my photos, but he didn't explain much. My quote is $4900-5400. Yeah, i'm Vietnamese.  I found out about Faceplus, because one of the Vietnamese singer had her major operation done by Dr Park and she put it on her facebook and newspaper. If you want to check it out go to Faceplus.vn facebook.


----------



## Andinh1993

Levan said:


> Hi Andinh,
> I only emailed Dr Kang my photos, but he didn't explain much. My quote is $4900-5400. Yeah, i'm Vietnamese.  I found out about Faceplus, because one of the Vietnamese singer had her major operation done by Dr Park and she put it on her facebook and newspaper. If you want to check it out go to Faceplus.vn facebook.


Levan ,
What’s the nam of the singer ? I could not find that website ,


----------



## M1sstrangle

cancan334 said:


> Thanks all Ps member that recommened doctor Shin for eyelid revision .I love my result.This is my pix after the operation 3 hours .


Hi @cancan334

I going to see dr Shin next week for Revision Des. Can I drop you a private message? Do you have kakao? My kk id is Trag07


----------



## Fellxy

tayaton5 said:


> I went through double eyelid surgeries four times in Thailand. First time I was young and did not communicate with the doctor before the surgery. I let the surgeon chose the height of my double eyelid and it turned out to be too high which made me look tired and sad( he also took out a lot of my upper eyelid fat). So I decided to get a double eyelid revision with another surgeon but this time I told him that I wanted to lower the height of my double eyelid to my original one. I was extremely satisfied with the result until eight years later when I noticed that my eyes looked tired because of hollow eyelid and some excess skin. I went to consult with the same surgeon who performed an eyelid revision for me last time and insisted that I only wanted an upper fat graft only.  Although he did not think I needed to do anything but he agreed to do it for me. However, he kept telling me that I could also get higher double eyelid but not as high as when I had it done first time and had my excess skin removed. Since I trusted him so much and he kept insisting on what he thought on my operation day,  I let him do it the way he wanted and guess what, it turned out that my eyes looked very small, droopy and sad. But I was also the one to blame since an upper eyelid fat graft was not a solution for my problem from the beginning. At first, I was gonna give up even though I was sad that nobody told me that I was pretty anymore but it was not as bad as the first time so I did not want to risk it anymore. I covered my face with a baseball cap and sunglasses most of the times. Until I came back to Thailand for a vacation recently, I met an old lady who encouraged me to get my original eye back again.  I am so glad that I listened to her and had it done in Thailand instead of Korea. This time, my surgeon happened to be an ophthalmologist as well. It was really expensive (not as expensive as in Korean) but I was willing to pay a fortune anyway if I could at least get my original eye back. It turned out I didn't get my original eye back exactly and they have not seemed to be perfectly equaled yet but I am extremely satisfied as it solved all my problems and It healed super fast. I got a good feedbacks from people around me so far. I wanted to share my experience with you and everyone here as I was once considering getting a surgery in Korea as well. I contacted many agents and hospitals directly before, they quoted $5,000 to 9,000 just for double eyelid revision which also includes many procedures like extending the length of my eyes and ptosis correction. As much as I was willing to pay for beauty, I was also hesitating since I heard many horror stories of Thai people who got botched surgeries in Korea and some of them almost died. Most of good surgeons that are famous among locals in my country don't do much marketing especially to foreigners since they already have many patients from referring.  I do not want to disencourage from going to get a revision in Korea but you should at least find someone who could share with you their real experiences of having an eyelid revision in Korea. Even though I spent years searching online, I still couldnt find one but I hope you find one soon.  Anyway, best of lucks and do not give up





Hi @tayaton5 where did you get your revision done? Able to share with me before and after pic?


----------



## prayingforamiracle

kayart0803 said:


> If anyone is interested in revision in U.S, feel free to PM me and i'll share you my doc's name. I got a revision with her 3 weeks back and more than happy with results.


Hi there, I am in LA and am thinking about going to Korea for eyelid revision. I had double eyelid surgery and ptosis repair by Charles Lee and he butchered my eyes. They are overcorrected so I have crazy eyes and they are dry and cold all the time. My lids are huge and my scars are terrible. Any help would be so much appreciated. I'm new to purseblog and I can't figure out how to PM you


----------



## prayingforamiracle

M1sstrangle said:


> Hi @cancan334
> 
> I going to see dr Shin next week for Revision Des. Can I drop you a private message? Do you have kakao? My kk id is Trag07


Hi, did you ever get your eyes fixed? I'm looking to find a revision doc. Thank you!


----------



## K Couture

prayingforamiracle said:


> Hi there, I am in LA and am thinking about going to Korea for eyelid revision. I had double eyelid surgery and ptosis repair by Charles Lee and he butchered my eyes. They are overcorrected so I have crazy eyes and they are dry and cold all the time. My lids are huge and my scars are terrible. Any help would be so much appreciated. I'm new to purseblog and I can't figure out how to PM you



I believe that. He butchered my nose. My eyes luckily, while they arent done perfectly, is acceptable to me. But I know he did make a mistake because 5 days post op, he did a non incisional touch up on my right eye when during surgery he had performed incisional surgery on both my lids.


----------



## prayingforamiracle

K Couture said:


> I believe that. He butchered my nose. My eyes luckily, while they arent done perfectly, is acceptable to me. But I know he did make a mistake because 5 days post op, he did a non incisional touch up on my right eye when during surgery he had performed incisional surgery on both my lids.


wow! I'm so sorry about your nose. When was it? I have always seen only good results with his noses - but i figured the bad results were hiding like his eyes. Did he do rib rhino. I almost did my nose with him, i'm so thankful i didn't. My eyes are so SO BUTCHERED. It's very sad. One more mil off and i wouldnt be able to close my eyes. He does something called a static crease and Asians typically need a dynamic crease. Happy youre okay with your eyes.


----------



## K Couture

prayingforamiracle said:


> wow! I'm so sorry about your nose. When was it? I have always seen only good results with his noses - but i figured the bad results were hiding like his eyes. Did he do rib rhino. I almost did my nose with him, i'm so thankful i didn't. My eyes are so SO BUTCHERED. It's very sad. One more mil off and i wouldnt be able to close my eyes. He does something called a static crease and Asians typically need a dynamic crease. Happy youre okay with your eyes.



yearsss ago. he did diced cartilage with fascia on my nose. It extruded through my bridge. he actually suggested to "use a needle to buff out  the cartilage" which MADE ZERO SENSE. as doing so would rupture my skin which was already thin af. Lucky i decided against it and went to korea to get it fixed. the guy is just a butcher tbh


----------



## prayingforamiracle

K Couture said:


> yearsss ago. he did diced cartilage with fascia on my nose. It extruded through my bridge. he actually suggested to "use a needle to buff out  the cartilage" which MADE ZERO SENSE. as doing so would rupture my skin which was already thin af. Lucky i decided against it and went to korea to get it fixed. the guy is just a butcher tbh


Who fixed your nose? I'm interested in doing rhino revision as well? I had septoplasty and it wasnt supposed to change my nose but it caused my tip to droop. Thank you! And so happy you were able to get it fixed


----------



## Cosmetica2022

K Couture said:


> U know if u have the time and finances aren't an issue. U should do what i did. I made one trip down to consult multiple clinics and surgeons. Then came back home spoke to my local surgeons then flew back out again a few months later. Visited a few more surgeons then picked my surgeon.
> 
> I think the more you research, the more medical opinions you get, the greater your understanding of the procedures in as intricate as you can understand, the higher ure chances at making the most informed decision which best suits your facial/body structure


What a fantastic idea @K Couture. I might just do this considering I have been wanting a revision DES for so long,  approx 10 yrs, what’s holding me back is what if it will turn out worse than the asymmetry I have now. 
I guess your home Dr is Mendelson in Toorak? I live a few suburbs away.


----------

